# Is one year of SPG Platinum Status worth $1184.69?



## nodge

Hi Gang,

I’m sure we all just received the following new promotion from SPG (Starwood Preferred Guest – hotel rewards program):

_"Choose from up to 16,000 bonus Starpoints, double 
stays or double Starpoints.

Choose one earning option below for stays between December 1, 2007, and February 29, 2008, when you register by January 15, 2008:

1) Earn up to 16,000 bonus Starpoints®. With every three eligible stays, you'll earn 4,000 bonus Starpoints (up to 12 stays and 16,000 total bonus Starpoints).

2) Stays count double. Maintain — or enhance — your elite status. For example, if you stay three times, you'll receive credit for six stays toward earning elite-level status (Gold status typically requires 10 stays or 25 nights within a calendar year; Platinum, 25 stays or 50 nights).

3) Earn double Starpoints. Earn twice as many Starpoints — specifically, five Starpoints for every eligible dollar spent during your stays."_ 

I’m intrigued with option 2, which brings the total number of stays to make Platinum down from 25 to 13.  I did a little digging, and I can book 13 individual one night stays at the Four Points by Sheraton across from my office here in Portland  in January and February 2008 for a total of $1184.69 (including all taxes).  I can probably get the room rate even lower by shopping the dates and looking for deals too.  

I can use some of those nights housing clients and/or visiting relatives, etc., but the vast majority of the rooms would not be used.  So here is my question:

If we plan on staying in Starwood hotels this summer (on the East Coast, and possibly in Europe), would it be worth it to spend this $1184.69 (and probably less), to make SPG Platinum status before then?

Just wondering.

-nodge


----------



## Henry M.

The biggest perk of Platinum status would be suite upgrades or upgrades to an executive floor in hotels with lounges. 

Whether the status is worth it depends on just how much you will stay at various hotels and the specific hotels you're looking at using. The suite upgrades are not guaranteed so if you only plan on a 1 week staying at one property in Europe, it's probably not worth it. If you're going to be traveling around Europe for a month or two this summer, then it probably is. It all has to do with how many stays you'll have to try to use the benefits. I've gotten  many great upgrades in a single year (last year I had 5 nights upgraded to two ocean front rooms in Kauai, 2 nights in 2 junior suites in at the Sheraton Maui, all from award stays - those nights were worth much more than $1200). As they say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## DeniseM

nodge said:


> I can use some of those nights housing clients and/or visiting relatives, etc., but the vast majority of the rooms would not be used.  So here is my question:



According to flyertalk.com posters, you do not get *credit* for a room unless you (or someone) actually physically *checks-in* to the room.

If you decide to do this, you could book weekends and give them as gifts - it would make a nice Christmas gift for a couple.  You could make up little gift certificates and then book the weekends for the location of their choice.


----------



## arlene22

If you did it in the beginning of the year, wouldn't you actually get two years out of it? With airline programs, they give you till the end of the year to re-make platinum, so I'm assuming your plat status would run out at the end of '09. That being said, I wouldn't do it, unless I had some really great European hotel-based trips coming up.

It's too bad Starwood doesn't do what Marriott does. I have silver staus with Marriott, from the credit card. The way they do that is to give me credit for 15 stays. So my first stay of the year actually counts as stay #16. If Starwood did that with gold members, this scheme would be a lot sweeter!


----------



## stevens397

And Arlene - we could probably almost forget about suite upgrades!  There would be a whole lot of Platinums out there!


----------



## arlene22

stevens397 said:


> And Arlene - we could probably almost forget about suite upgrades!  There would be a whole lot of Platinums out there!



Ahhh. Now you're thinking like a FlyerTalker!


----------



## Hoc

arlene22 said:


> It's too bad Starwood doesn't do what Marriott does. I have silver staus with Marriott, from the credit card. The way they do that is to give me credit for 15 stays. So my first stay of the year actually counts as stay #16. If Starwood did that with gold members, this scheme would be a lot sweeter!



Starwood's Preferred Guest American Express gives you gold status if you spend $30,000 on your card during the year.  Also, the points you earn via the card allow stays with no blackout dates, which is a big perk.


----------



## DeniseM

Hoc - Starwood owners are all automatically gold.  The poster was talking about how to get from gold to Plat.


----------



## califgal

From what I've read on flyertalk, it you are planning to travel in Europe, you are much more likely to be upgraded there, especially if your stays are for  several days rather than a week.  There is a thread on flyertalk called "report your plat. upgrade sucesss".  That might help you make your decision.


----------



## arlene22

We have also had plenty of success being upgraded as gold members. But, as stevens rightly points out, that would all go away if it was easy to get to plat!


----------



## stevens397

And Arlene - I'm proud to say I am indeed a FlyerTalk junkie.  It would be hard to count all of the benefits I've learned of, the upgrades I've gotten  and the money I've saved from trolling those boards.  There is no doubt that every TUG member should be acquainted with FT!


----------



## luv_maui

nodge said:


> I did a little digging, and I can book 13 individual one night stays at the Four Points by Sheraton across from my office here in Portland  in January and February 2008 for a total of $1184.69 (including all taxes).
> -nodge



I hope you're not referring to the Four Points Sheraton in downtown Portland which is no longer a Four Points.


----------



## nodge

luv_maui said:


> I hope you're not referring to the Four Points Sheraton in downtown Portland which is no longer a Four Points.



Bummer.  I just did a little more digging.  Turns out that last week, the downtown Portland Four Points changed hands.  It is now called "Hotel Fifty," and it is no longer a Starwood property.

So my great plan would now involve me either paying more for the Downtown Portland Westin (very nice, but also more expensive), or driving out to the PDX airport Sheraton or Four Points to physically check-in each time.  (But we also have a brand spanking' new IKEA out there too which I've been meaning to visit).

On the plus side, I like the fact that if we do this deal, we'd really get almost 2 years of SPG platinum.  This drops the price per year to about $600 (plus the airport run hassle).

Hmmmm.  Am I the only one crazy enough to consider doing this?

-nodge


----------



## califgal

I don't think you're crazy!  If you're going to get nearly 2 years and planning to go to Europe I say go for it!


----------



## Henry M.

nodge said:


> Hmmmm.  Am I the only one crazy enough to consider doing this?
> 
> -nodge



No, you're not. Over on FlyerTalk.com there's a whole forum dedicated to Mileage Runs and lots of talk about Mattress Runs just to get status and collect miles/points. 

A few months ago I sat next to a guy going from Dallas to Frankfurt. He was going to get off the plane at 7:20 am, go to the Admirals Club to shower and take the 10:55 plane back. He was a college professor from your neck of the woods collecting miles for a trip with his family the following summer. His itinerary:

Portland - Dallas - Chicago - Dallas - Frankfurt - Dallas - Portland, all back to back connections, not staying anywhere. He was upset the DFW - ORD - DFW segment got canceled due to bad weather in Chicago. He had searched hard for the cheapest fare that would result in the most miles collected. 

Over in Flyertalk they sometimes go into the fine details of where to get the best prices for a mattress run. Note that you can't check out and check back in to the same hotel and get two stay credits. You probably have to wait at least a night before checking back in.


----------



## KOR5Star

The times I've gone to Europe has been awesome in regards to Platinum upgrades. The value of the upgrades I've experienced has far, far exceeded a thousand-something dollars.

I don't think you can claim credit for the room if YOU don't stay in it.  You could check in, then give the keys to whomever.... I guess.  Here on the East Coast, it's common practice to ask for a credit card and picture ID when we check in.  If it's not you, you don't get the stay credit.


----------



## LisaRex

KOR5Star said:


> I don't think you can claim credit for the room if YOU don't stay in it.  You could check in, then give the keys to whomever....



Don't most hotel rooms offer express check-out now anyway?  I'd just leave the keys on the counter in my room and leave.


----------



## stevens397

OK, I'll fess up.  I did just what you are suggesting and paid about $900 to attain Platinum status. Starwood targeted me for a double stays, double Starpoints  promotion and I eagerly bit.  I did get  about 6,000 Starpoints for my efforts which lowered my net cost.  I rarely get less than 5 cents per point so my net cost was only about $600.

That said, last summer, we traded into the Marriott in Marbella and went with my son, daughter-in-law and grandson.  Afterwards, we went to Madrid and were upgraded to what was basically a magnificent two bedroom apartment! (It was a suite with a connecting junior suite).  In terms of value, there is no question that we were already ahead of the game.  Then my wife an I spent a few nights in Paris on the way home (we flew Air France) and were again upgraded to a suite in the Prince des Galles.

If you plan to travel to Europe, it will definitely pay off.  But status for status purposed alone are rarely worth it.


----------



## nodge

Hi Gang,

Well I did it!   Taking advantage of the 2 for 1 stay promotion, I just made my last stay required for SPG Platinum earlier this week.  I even found a use for a few of the booked rooms, so not all of them were pure bed runs.  My SPG Platinum status is good through February 2010, so my SPG Platinum status essentially cost me $40/month for the next 25 months of membership (give or take)

As soon as I get my SPG Platinum card/Little Orphan Annie decoder ring, with all the rights and privileges therein, I’ll be good to go.  I just hope my first stay/message isn’t “We’re sorry but there are no SPG platinum upgrades available today”/“Be Sure To Drink Your Ovaltine.”  

Regarding the bed runs I did in Portland, Oregon, I learned a few things about the downtown Westin, the Airport Sheraton, and the Gresham Four Points (aka “Four Points East”).  Here are my findings:

This first thing that I found out was that the "Portland Four Points East" Hotel is really in Gresham, Oregon, about 10 miles from downtown Portland.  Good to know.

SPG GOLD STATUS BENEFITS TEST:

Near as I could tell, the enhanced room benefits you are supposed to get as a gold member at each property are minimal.  These appear to be a free bottle of water at the Westin, a disposable luffa-type back scrubber at the Sheraton, and a wet-bar in the bedroom area at the Four Points.  The improvements are so small, they have to put a plaque on the door that says “SPG Elite” just so you know you were upgraded. 

I only booked these hotels during non-peak times when they offered super-discounted rates, so I’m pretty sure all of these hotels were virtually empty when I did my bed runs.  Moreover, I never asked for an SPG gold upgraded room at any property.  Nevertheless, SPG gold members are supposed to receive an automatic upgrade to one of these enhanced non-suite rooms on check-in if available.  Here are my SPG upgrade statistics:

Portland Westin:  2 out of 4 stays
PDX Airport Sheraton:  1 out of 4 stays 
Gresham Four Points:  1 out of 5 stays 

As you can see, if you don’t ask for an SPG Gold upgraded room, you probably won’t get one, even if the hotel is empty and even if the benefits provided are minor.  

VARIABILITY IN ROOM QUALITY AWARD:

The winner of the most variability in room quality award goes to:  The PDX Sheraton.  One of my bed run rooms (2nd floor facing the runway) at the PDX Sheraton was so run-down and dirty, I would have refused it had I planned to actually stay there.  However, an SPG upgraded room on the 5th floor facing the airport tower looked brand new.  Having seen both of these rooms, I now understand how hotel reviews on tripadvisor.com often vary widely.

I’ll let you know of any SPG Platinum benefits that come my way.  Now, what am I going to do with all of these little bottles of shampoo?

-nodge


----------



## pointsjunkie

congratulations, we are both starting a year as platinum, my first stay will be the westin diplomat in hollywood .fl. there club florr lounge is amazing, can't wait to see if they will put me oncean front or intercoastal front. keep us posted of the perks. i am going to keep a ruuning total of the $ amount of the perks to see if it is worth it.


----------



## saluki

Hey nodge-

Did you at least ruffle up the bedspreads a bit before you made your U-turn out of the rooms?

Enjoy the Plat status & may your year be filled with upgrades & bonuses!


----------



## LisaRex

I hope you find benefits for all your time and money.


----------



## califgal

Congrats!  I hope you gets lots of great upgrades..keep us posted!  I'd consider doing the same thing.  We're thinking about a Europe trip with our kids in 2010 adn it would be grast o have plat staus even though upgrades aren't for certain. If they have the promo again later this year I'll have to really consider it.


----------



## nodge

*First Platinum Stay:  Goose-egged at the Seattle Westin*

Hi Gang,

Armed with my shinny new Platinum SPG status, we just finished a one night stay at the Seattle–Westin.  Sure Seattle is only a 3 hour drive from Portland, and I could have driven up and returned for my 1 PM meeting in a day.  But, with the weather being so screwy lately, I thought it best to get there the day before . . . . plus I really wanted to check out the SPG Platinum benefits I’ve heard so much about.

So this is what we got for being SPG Platinum members:   Brace yourself . . . . We got complementary 1 PM Check-Out. 

No upgrade to a nicer room, no free welcome gift, no concierge floor with free food, blah, blah, blah, and not even 4 PM late check-out or a free bottle of water (which are SPG gold benefits no less).  The room itself was fine.  No complaints, but nothing special either.

Upon further inquiry about this whole SPG platinum thing, the check-in clerk reluctantly agreed to give us the courtesy 1 PM check-out, but only if we would first watch her roll her eyes while acting annoyed at us for asking.  Deal.

I know, I know, some of you may suggest that we could have gotten all “Norma Rae,” but it was just an overnight, and I was really just trying to learn the SPG Platinum ropes.  Hey all you SPG Platinums for life, is it typical to have to do battle with the Starwood hotel staff to obtain platinum benefits?  If not, what’s the secret to actually getting them?

On the plus side, if you ever wondered what it would feel like to live in a slice of pie, the Seattle, Westin, with its twin circular towers, is the place to stay to find out.   The first thing you learn is that the bathroom in a slice of pie is really small, but I digress . . ... 

We’re 0 for 1 with SPG Platinum.  

-nodge


----------



## SDKath

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> 
> Upon further inquiry about this whole SPG platinum thing, the check-in clerk did reluctantly agree to give us the courtesy 1 PM check-out, but only if we would first watch her roll her eyes while acting annoyed at us for asking.  Deal.
> 
> -nodge



:hysterical: :hysterical:   You should really write for a magazine!  Keep it coming.

Katherine


----------



## pointsjunkie

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Armed with my shinny new Platinum SPG status, we just finished a one night stay at the Seattle–Westin.  Sure Seattle is only a 3 hour drive from Portland, and I could have driven up and returned for my 1 PM meeting in a day.  But, with the weather being so screwy lately, I thought it best to get there the day before . . . . plus I really wanted to check out the SPG Platinum benefits I’ve heard so much about.
> 
> So this is what we got for being SPG Platinum members:   Brace yourself . . . . We got complementary 1 PM Check-Out.
> 
> No upgrade to a nicer room, no free welcome gift, no concierge floor with free food, blah, blah, blah, and not even 4 PM late check-out or a free bottle of water (which are SPG gold benefits no less).  The room itself was fine.  No complaints, but nothing special either.
> 
> Upon further inquiry about this whole SPG platinum thing, the check-in clerk reluctantly agreed to give us the courtesy 1 PM check-out, but only if we would first watch her roll her eyes while acting annoyed at us for asking.  Deal.
> 
> I know, I know, some of you may suggest that we could have gotten all “Norma Rae,” but it was just an overnight, and I was really just trying to learn the SPG Platinum ropes.  Hey all you SPG Platinums for life, is it typical to have to do battle with the Starwood hotel staff to obtain platinum benefits?  If not, what’s the secret to actually getting them?
> 
> On the plus side, if you ever wondered what it would feel like to live in a slice of pie, the Seattle, Westin, with its twin circular towers, is the place to stay to find out.   The first thing you learn is that the bathroom in a slice of pie is really small, but I digress . . ...
> 
> We’re 0 for 1 with SPG Platinum.
> 
> -nodge



once they didn't give you any upgrades, didn't you ask for it? call starwood and make sure you get the 500 starpoints in your account, that is not an option.if you don't get,ask.

did they have a club floor, and was it open? they HAVE to give you that. are you sure the platinum level was in the starwood system yet? did they say welcome, we see you are at the platinum level?


----------



## LisaRex

nodge said:


> So this is what we got for being SPG Platinum members:   Brace yourself . . . . We got complementary 1 PM Check-Out.



Wow!!!  If that isn't worth $1100, I don't know what is.   

Acc. to FlyerTalkers, the best SPG rewards are found overseas where it's not unusual to get comped to a suite, etc.  Domestically the awards are hit and miss. 

And, yes, there are definitely people who report that unless they are asked, they don't receive their (welcome gift/upgrade, etc). 

A big problem with reward programs, IMO, is the false expectations that they set up.  Instead of customers being delighted with upgrades, etc., they come to expect them and are disappointed and angry when they don't get them.


----------



## nodge

pointsjunkie said:


> once they didn't give you any upgrades, didn't you ask for it? [...] did they have a club floor, and was it open? they HAVE to give you that. are you sure the platinum level was in the starwood system yet? did they say welcome, we see you are at the platinum level?



I think they were running a contest among the check-in clerks to see who could say the least number of words to a guest on check-in.  If the clerk would have said "[w]elcome, we see you are at the platinum level," she would have doubled her word total on the transaction and lost the contest.

On check-in, we asked if they had my SPG number on file, and if it was showing as platinum status yet.   "Yes"

Upon being presented with the key, the clerk mumbled a few words about the room being considered an upgrade because it was on a high floor.  Then we negotiated the 1 PM check-out.  Apparently, “upgraded” rooms don’t qualify for the guaranteed 4 PM check out SPG gold deal.

I'm not sure if the Seattle Westin has a club floor.  The option to stay on it didn't appear when I initially booked the room, so I suspect that it doesn't.  There is definitely a club floor at the Sheraton down the street, but we picked the Westin because it still has self-parking (notice how I didn’t say that the Westin has affordable self-parking - Ouch), whereas the Sheraton dumped its self-parking when it recently added its new tower.

We could have stayed anywhere in Seattle, but chose to stay at the Westin because of the SPG Platinum benefits.  Now, I think we'll stay where we want, and if it happens to be a Starwood property, so be it.  I'm certainly not going to seek out Starwood properties on future trips just for an off chance of receiving these benefits, except maybe in Europe.  

I'm not angry or upset, and I'm certainly not going to start demanding free stuff like a $2 bottle of water at a hotel.  I'm just reporting my $1100 data point to the team.

-nodge


----------



## califgal

I wonder if what you experienced is typical treatment of plats at that property?  Like Lisa said you can check it out on flyertalk.  I know upgrades greatly vary between properties.  The clerks attitude alone was unacceptable with the eye rolling and all, no one should be treated that way.


----------



## stevens397

Upgrades might be better and more reliable in Europe, but don't give up yet!!!  You finally reached Platinum status.  Trust me - try a few more places before deciding anything.  You might have gotten a lousy hotel.  You might have simply gotten a lousy desk agent at a good hotel.  Let's see what happens - and get back to us, hopefully with good news.


----------



## LisaRex

They have a thread devoted to upgrades on Flyertalk.  It dates back to '00, I think.  Here's page 28, which takes us to '06. 


http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174474&page=28


----------



## arlene22

Were you staying on points or on cash? I think some properties are stingy with the elite bennies if you are staying on points. Not that eye-rolling is ever okay!


----------



## pointsjunkie

califgal said:


> I wonder if what you experienced is typical treatment of plats at that property?  Like Lisa said you can check it out on flyertalk.  I know upgrades greatly vary between properties.  The clerks attitude alone was unacceptable with the eye rolling and all, no one should be treated that way.



i was there when i was gold and i got a 2 room suite upgrade,it was huge.


----------



## nodge

pointsjunkie said:


> i was there when i was gold and i got a 2 room suite upgrade,it was huge.



Oh sure 2 Bedroom suites are nice and all, but was it on a high floor, and did they give you 1 PM late check-out? I understand that's what all the extra-special cool Plats are getting.

We booked our room with "points and cash," so I bet that was a factor in our less than impressive SPG Plat benefits package.

-nodge


----------



## Ken555

LisaRex said:


> A big problem with reward programs, IMO, is the false expectations that they set up.  Instead of customers being delighted with upgrades, etc., they come to expect them and are disappointed and angry when they don't get them.



Exactly! Give me my parking lot view any day of the week! I'm happy with running water and a clean room. (And if you just happen to have the obstructed ocean view instead...)


----------



## LisaRex

Ken555 said:


> Exactly! Give me my parking lot view any day of the week! I'm happy with running water and a clean room. (And if you just happen to have the obstructed ocean view instead...)



Ocean view? Pflltt.  I'm amazed at the anger expressed over missing bottled water.  "Platinum here.  Checked in and NO BOTTLED WATER."  Thank goodness Peanut M&M aren't part of the Platinum package.  I swear, there'd be bloodshed.


----------



## pointsjunkie

nodge said:


> Oh sure 2 Bedroom suites are nice and all, but was it on a high floor, and did they give you 1 PM late check-out? I understand that's what all the extra-special cool Plats are getting.
> 
> We booked our room with "points and cash," so I bet that was a factor in our less than impressive SPG Plat benefits package.
> 
> -nodge



you are so funny, when i was reading your posts i was LOL ,my husband kept saying what's so funny. LOL

hate to tell you but that upgrade i had was a high floor and used with points.i guess they think gold has higher status than platinum!!! 

i am going to westin diplomat in a few weeks, i'll keep you posted with the upgrade i get ot don't get.


----------



## Henry M.

The front desk agent is probably a TUG lurker and wanted to see another one of nodge's hilarious posts so she decided to needle him. :rofl:

I've had good luck with upgrades perhaps 2/3 or 3/4 of the time. They don't always happen and sometimes you do have to nudge the agent into looking a little harder for the suites, but it is usually a painless process. In the past couple of years I've had suite upgrades at Walt Disney World Dolphin, Sheraton Maui, Sheraton Frankfurt, Le Meridien Munich, Sheraton (now Westin) Moana Surfrider, Sheraton Bogenhausen (Munich), Sheraton (now Westin) Grand Munich, Westin Paris and others.


----------



## Pedro

Platinum is certainly worth the expense.  My younguest daugther and I just checked this morning at the Sheraton Towers at the Frankfurt airport.  They allowed us to check in at 7:00 am (great to take a short snooze):zzz: , we got a room in the tower floor (includes free full breakfast, open bar, evening heavy snacks, and welcome present).  That breakfast is normally 34 euros per person and you get it for free being platinum.  We are using starpoints at 10,000 points per night, and I would say it is well worth!


----------



## DeniseM

Pedro said:


> We are using starpoints at 10,000 points per night, and I would say it is well worth!



That is a great deal.  Amazing how much better the Starpoint deals are in Europe than in the US!  

Are you on vacation?  How old is your daughter?


----------



## Pedro

DeniseM said:


> That is a great deal. Amazing how much better the Starpoint deals are in Europe than in the US!
> 
> Are you on vacation? How old is your daughter?


We are on a very short vacation - we'll be back home on Monday.  We found a very cheap fare on AA and got a free upgrade to Business class both ways.  My daughter is 11 years old and she will be missing classes on Monday.
We had the whole weekend planned.  We are going to the Brothers Grimm town today, and then we'll do some hiking.  My sister lives 20 miles from Frankfurt and they'll take us around today.  It helps not having to rent a car and getting lost around the town


----------



## Henry M.

I stay at the Sheraton Frankfurt several times a year. They also have a pretty decent spread in the evening, with small sandwiches, salads, a variety of cheeses, wine, beer, open bar, soft drinks, etc. You could pretty much have a light dinner and drinks for free in the lounge. Platinum status definitely has its perks.


----------



## folashade

pointsjunkie said:


> i am going to westin diplomat in a few weeks, i'll keep you posted with the upgrade i get ot don't get.
> 
> We booked our room with "points and cash," so I bet that was a factor in our less than impressive SPG Plat benefits package.


Regardless if you booked with cash and points you still get plat benifits. Did you get your amenity? If not call the plat desk and they will add 500pts to your account.  Ptsjunkie you will like the upgrade at the Diplomat.  They generally give 1 bedroom suites (it's rare they don't have any available) The lounge has awesome views


----------



## nodge

Cooool.  We just got our first SPG Platinum benefits, and let me just say that when you get ‘em, they are well worth the price of admission.

We had an early flight out of Portland, Airport so spent the night at the PDX Airport Sheraton for free thanks to a few SPG points I had lying around.

On check-in, no eye rolling or hassles from the desk agent.  She was nice, and polite, and asked me right off what amenity I wanted as my welcome gift.  I asked her what were my choices and she pulled out a printed menu that included: 1) 500 SPG points; 2) free in-room movie; 3) $10 mini-bar credit and maybe one or two other things that I can’t remember now. I took the SPG points.

She then clicked around on her computer and said that she had a suite available on the 3rd floor.   Cool.  She then told me that the club lounge was on the 4th floor, and would be open to 9 PM.  Cool.   

We first checked out the room.  It was nicely updated and huge.  It featured a dining room table with seating for six, full living room with sofa, big comfy chairs, large TV, half bath, mini-fridge, the works.  French doors led to the huge bedroom, which had its own bathroom, TV, etc.  Very, very nice.

After snooping around the room, we then checked out the club lounge on the 4th floor.  It turns out that the entire club lounge on the 4th floor was the exact same suite we had all to ourselves on the 3rd floor.  We picked up our free drinks and light chow and headed back to the suite.

SPG Platinum rules.

We’re now 1 for 2 with SPG Platinum.

-nodge


----------



## pointsjunkie

that is great, have a great time!!!


----------



## Pedro

nodge said:


> After snooping around the room, we then checked out the club lounge on the 4th floor. It turns out that the entire club lounge on the 4th floor was the exact same suite we had all to ourselves on the 3rd floor. We picked up our free drinks and light chow and headed back to the suite.
> 
> SPG Platinum rules.
> 
> We’re now 1 for 2 with SPG Platinum.
> 
> -nodge


 
Was that the MacKenzie suite you stayed at?  That is my favorite at the Sheraton PDX.


----------



## nodge

Pedro said:


> Was that the MacKenzie suite you stayed at?  That is my favorite at the Sheraton PDX.



Possibly, we entered and exited through the bedroom (Room 329), and never really got a good look at the living room entrance where the suite name may have been posted.  It was definitely worthy of a fancy-pants name though.

-nodge


----------



## stevens397

Many people on this board would be thrilled with a .500 average in the US Starwoods!  Glad you stuck with it (like you had any choice!).

Now find a way to get to Europe and see what real luxury is!!!


----------



## Pedro

I spent Monday night at the Sheraton Cleveland Airport (big difference between Sheraton Frankfurt and Sheraton Cleveland!).  Got an upgrade to a nice room in the Club floor, although not a suite.   I was too tired after flying all day (10 and a half hours to DFW, plus 4 hours layover, and two more to Cleveland) and cold (7 degrees outside) and I just wanted to go to sleep so I didn't even ask for an upgrade to a suite.

My plan was to get back home on Monday, but I found out I had a meeting in Cleveland the next morning and there were no flights from Orlando that would get me there on time.  I ended up sending my 11-year old daughter home as an "unaccompained minor" from DFW to MCO, and I bought a ticket to Cleveland and caught the next flight there.  That was enough travel for a day !


----------



## nodge

*Two Very Powerful Words:  "Status Match"*

Well the good folks at flyertalk.com have once again sparked me to action. 

This time they figured out that if you make the top status tier with one hotel chain's loyalty program, there is probably another hotel chain that would do darn near anything to induce you to jump ship.  Turns out that some of these chains even have formal programs that will allow you to match your loyalty program status at one hotel chain with the other hotel's loyalty program without actually making any qualifying stays at the other chain's hotels.  Just for fun, I thought I'd give it a try with Hyatt and Hilton.

Here are my results:

Hyatt:  Full status match to Hyatt Diamond 4 days after request submitted.  (Hyatt required me to fax them proof of at least 10 Starwood stays in the last year)

Hilton:  No dice, but offered a reduced stay requirement (10 stays instead of 28 stays, but those 10 stays must be within next 90 days) to make Hilton Diamond.  (Hilton wanted me to fax them my last SPG statement, but offered no guidance as to what they were looking for (other than SPG Platinum status) in order to qualify for this offer.

Here is my confirming email from Hyatt:

_-----Original Message-----
From: GPCS <gpcs@hyatt.com>
To: [nodge]
Sent: Fri, 15 Feb 2008 
Subject: Hyatt Gold Passport Tier Match Request

Dear [nodge]:

On behalf of Hyatt Gold Passport®, I am pleased to inform you that your
account has been upgraded to Diamond membership through February 2009. 
As a member of our most elite tier, you will be instantly recognized as
one of our most valued guests at any Hyatt worldwide.  

Diamond membership entitles you to the very best services and benefits
at Hyatt, including free upgrades to Regency®/Grand® Club or
complimentary Continental Breakfast where there is no Regency/ Grand
Club. In addition, you will receive a 30% point bonus on your stays and
enjoy the convenience of 72-hour guaranteed room availability at
non-resort Properties.

As such, we will only be able to extend this invitation to join the
Diamond tier under these special circumstances one time.  In order to
continue to receive exclusive Diamond membership benefits, simply
complete 25 stays or 50 nights at any Hyatt hotel or resort worldwide
during the course of the calendar year.  

Thank you for choosing Hyatt, and we hope you enjoy the privileges of
Diamond membership when staying at any Hyatt worldwide.

Kindest regards,

[name redacted]
Hyatt Gold Passport_


Here is Hilton's response to my request:

_>>> Priority Letter <Priority_Letter@hilton.com> 2/14/2008 >>>
February 14, 2008

Dear [nodge]:

Thank you for your request regarding an upgrade to the Diamond VIP Level.

In order to effectively manage program costs specifically associated with
current Diamond VIP benefits, the Diamond VIP level must be earned by
meeting the published criteria of 28 stays / 60 nights or 100,000 base
points in any consecutive 12 month period. Based on the documentation you
have provided, we are happy to extend a special one-time offer to fast track
to the Diamond VIP level.  If within the next 90 days, from today's date,
you record 10 eligible stays or 20 eligible nights at any participating
HHonors hotels, your account will be automatically upgraded to the Diamond
VIP tier status through March 31, 2009.  

We look forward to your meeting the challenge through continued activity
with the Hilton Family hotels. Should you require further assistance please
contact the Hilton Customer Service Center at the address or telephone
number listed below.  Any HHonors Customer Service Representative will be
happy to assist you.  Thank you for your continuing support of the Hilton
Family and the HHonors guest reward program.

Sincerely,

[name redacted]

Member Services Supervisor

Hilton Customer Care_

Apparently Hyatt is more interested in the jumping ship folks than Hilton. 

FYI,
-nodge


----------



## stevens397

Nodge-

I feel like I'm reading my own biography!  It's only people on TUG and FlyerTalk who don't think we're nuts - I don't even speak about this to friends anymore!

Having used double-stay to get Platinum through 2/09, I also wrote to Hyatt.  I'm writing from an incredible suite at the Park Hyatt in Washington, DC.  Diamonds get free Continental breakfast for two at $19 per person.  We'll be down in DC almost monthly - our son and his family moved here and yesterday presented us with a new granddaughter!  So the $38 per trip in breakfast  benefits will go to reduce what my investment was to get to Platinum!

So now here's the downside.  Lots of Platinums get really bummed when they don't get the suite upgrade!  There are many times I so want it, I just pay the extra points and forget about trying my chances - in which case, who needed the Platinum!  But if you can just enjoy what you get, when you get it, you'll be fine.


----------



## pointsjunkie

just got back from the westin diplomat and my first platinum experience. we had 4 rooms on all points and we all were uggraded to balcony rooms with club floor access for the 9 of us. i figured out if i had to spend the cash it was over $510 per room. i also used points to get a cabana buy the pool each day. gosh, i love starpoints. that would have been $600 for the 2 days


----------



## Transit

pointsjunkie said:


> just got back from the westin diplomat and my first platinum experience. we had 4 rooms on all points and we all were uggraded to balcony rooms with club floor access for the 9 of us. i figured out if i had to spend the cash it was over $510 per room. i also used points to get a cabana buy the pool each day. gosh, i love starpoints. that would have been $600 for the 2 days


Thats great I would figure it diffiicult for upgades this time of year. Yes you gotta love those starpoints.


----------



## nodge

*Domestic US SPG Plat Upgrade Update*

Hey Gang,

I just wanted to update my SPG Plat Upgrade data to date.  I think I’m getting a reputation here for being a Starwood poopy-pants, so I wanted to wait until I got a legitimate upgrade to report my data.  That way, I could wax poetic about being an SPG Platinum (albeit not for life, I’m just renting that status for the next year and half or so) just to show that I am indeed capable of praising Starwood when warranted.

So here is my recent data:

Hotel / When / Upgrade

Sheraton Wild Horse Pass (Chandler, AZ) / March ’08 / Squat

Portland  Westin (Oregon) / April  ‘08 / Upgraded to “Jr. Suite”

Portland Westin (Oregon) / Today / Squat


I won’t put my usual spin on this data, except to note that during my bed runs to earn SPG Plat status, it turns out that I was upgraded to a “Jr. Suite” once as a lowly gold member (and I didn’t even know it was considered an upgrade).  The name is the most impressive thing about the “Jr. Suite.” at the Portland Westin.  Basically, it is ever so slightly larger so they can wedge a small sofa in there instead of just the single easy chair provided in the regular “deluxe” rooms. 

I booked the Portland stays for visiting family (but Starwood didn’t know that when I checked in or paid for the rooms).  To my visiting family, I was all, “let me take care of your accommodations.  I know Portland and can pull some strings don’t cha know, ‘cause I’m an SPG Plat, and we get extra special treatment, blah, blah blah.”  So getting stiffed today on check-in was just that much more of a treat.

So, I just wanted to vent a little, even if it reinforces my status as a Starwood Poopy-pants.

On the plus side, we’re likely going to Paris on StarPoints in late July/Early August to dovetail with our week in London (thanks to exchanging our SDO through SFX).  I hope I can get out of the poopy-pants closet by reporting my successful upgrades from that trip.

We’re now 1.5 for 5 with SPG Platinum (Giving .5 for the Portland Westin “Jr. Suite” upgrade is very generous)

-nodge


----------



## formerhater

The upgrade game is such a difficult one.  I've been Gold for the better part of the past 5 years (some as a result of earning it and now from my SVO developer purchase) and my experiences have been all over the map.  I've gone through stretches where I've received nothing stay after stay.  Recently, I've had much better luck with room upgrades, free wine at two props in Italy, champagne in Hawaii, etc.  There is huge variation between properties and even within a property, it seems to be luck of the draw as to who is helping at the front desk.  Since I'm on a roll right now, I feel pretty favorable about status with SPG, but certainly not enough to convince me to drop a bunch of dough for 5* (not that I have that dough to drop) or even enough to spend the $1100+ to rent Plat status for a year.


----------



## Troopers

stevens397 said:


> It's only people on TUG and FlyerTalk who don't think we're nuts - I don't even speak about this to friends anymore!



I think you guys are slightly nuts but certainly not as nutty as those on Flyertalk that do mileage runs.  I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## dss

The westin portland is a notoriously tough upgrade with a high percentage of Plats vs Suites available. I stay there often and on my last trip they actually upgraded me to the presidential suite which I think was a mistake but it was an interesting room. It actually wasn't that special, it was a huge bed in the middle of the room with a full dining table for eight and a (poorly connected) plasma TV with a sitting area. I love the hotel overall but they have an admittedly hard time giving out SPG upgrades.


----------



## pointsjunkie

does the westin portland have a club floor? as a platinum you are entitled to club floor access.


----------



## SDKath

What's a club floor?  I see this a lot on flyer talk too but I have no idea what that means....  Thanks!  K


----------



## Henry M.

Many Starwood hotels have a lounge/club in one of the club floors. Rooms in those club floors get access to the lounge. The quality of the lounges varies significantly, but some offer warm appetizers in the evening along with a warm breakfast in the morning. Some just offer cold appetizers and continental breakfast. Other's still, just fruits and maybe water and soft drinks. You often find free wireless internet access in lounges.

In some hotels the appetizers are substantial enough that they could serve as dinner and breakfast is similar to what you get in the hotel restaurant. Some also serve free alcohol (wine, beer, open bar at some hotels).

SPG Platinum guests usually get access to the lounge even if they are not in a club room. I find European lounges to be generally better than US lounges.


----------



## nodge

FWIW, these private club floor lounge areas are commonly referred to as the "cheese room" by flyertalkers because of all the cut-up cheese sitting out.

No. The Portland Westin does not have a cheese room/club floor.

-nodge


----------



## Henry M.

Yes, many lounges, especially in the US, just have Swiss and American cheese cubes with perhaps some crackers. I was the the Westin Casuarina in Las Vegas and that is what they served, but they did include free wine and beer. They also had some sort of pizza-like food but it wasn't very good and once the first serving was gone they didn't serve more (not that I would have wanted any). FlyerTalk.com is a good place to find out what lounges are good.


----------



## pointsjunkie

the westin diplomat has a fabulous club floor, food is great. 
sheraton manhattan towers has a very good club floor.
the westin times square is also good.


i try to stay at hotels that have the club floor this way i know breakfast is taken care of and the hor duerves are a snack before dinner. saves on ordering an appetizer.

the westin in atlanta has a great club floor also.

i have stayed at all of these when i was gold level as an upgrade. now that we are platinum club level is open to all platinums and make sure you ask about it if it is not offered and of course they have one. if not i would ask for free breakfast vouchers.

you are also entitiled to a platinum amenity, everywhere but at St. regis.i always get the 500 starpoints. so far the 3 stays i have had as platinum they have also sent up a bottle of wine and cookies or fruit to the room.


----------



## Troopers

nodge-

My 2 cents here...SPG Platinum is worth the $1184.69 only if you had truly intended to spend more than $1184.69 in room upgrades (i.e. the cost difference between the standard room and the deluxe room/suite).  If I was Starwood, I think we would have “won”.  We were able to tease you to and get you to spend $1184.69 that you wouldn’t have otherwise spent.  The upgraded room/suite costs *wood nominally more than a standard room.

It’s like saving 50% on a $400 pair of shoes when all you really needed was a $100 pair of shoes.  You saved $200 on the shoes but you still spent $100 more than you really intended to (but at least you can enjoy your $400 shoes).


----------



## rocky

R Chen said:


> nodge-
> 
> My 2 cents here...SPG Platinum is worth the $1184.69 only if you had truly intended to spend more than $1184.69 in room upgrades (i.e. the cost difference between the standard room and the deluxe room/suite).  If I was Starwood, I think we would have “won”.  We were able to tease you to and get you to spend $1184.69 that you wouldn’t have otherwise spent.  The upgraded room/suite costs *wood nominally more than a standard room.
> 
> It’s like saving 50% on a $400 pair of shoes when all you really needed was a $100 pair of shoes.  You saved $200 on the shoes but you still spent $100 more than you really intended to (but at least you can enjoy your $400 shoes).



Agree with every word.  EVERY word.  Any potential benefit from being Platinum is given on a wing and a prayer to the user.... to be recinded, devalued, or unacknowledged at their whim.


----------



## nodge

R Chen said:


> If I was Starwood, I think we would have “won”.  We were able to tease you to and get you to spend $1184.69 that you wouldn’t have otherwise spent.  The upgraded room/suite costs *wood nominally more than a standard room.



Starwood has lured me into spending far more than that.  My visiting family would have been much more comfortable at the Embassy Suites or Residence Inn down the road this weekend.  Both offered larger two room suites for about the price of the Westin, but also included free breakfasts, and self-parking (instead of having to wait for the valet at the Westin.) 

The lure of free stuff from the Westin hooked me into choosing it over these much better alternatives.  I think I’m done “testing” the value of the SPG Plat program in the US. 

I sure hope the European Starwood properties can justify my pursuit of SPG Plat status.  Otherwise, I’ll just chalk it up to an expensive life lesson, of which I’ve paid for many.

Live and learn.  

BTW, where were you voice of reason guys earlier this year when I first posted this?

-nodge


----------



## Henry M.

To quote post #2 in this thread:

"Whether the status is worth it depends on just how much you will stay at various hotels and the specific hotels you're looking at using."

The value of a Platinum stay is heavily dependent on the particular hotel you stay at. 

I would view PFL as a nice perk, but not a deciding factor as to whether or not to get more timeshares. The timeshares I buy have to stand on their own as places I'd like to go to over and over. There's no guarantee a particular property won't be sold or the whole SVN program could get shut down.

Now Nodge, I think I know what your issue is. Go read the thread * 	Personal files on SPG guests?* on FlyerTalk. Your file is probably a mile long based on all your needling of Starwood here on TUG! They must have one of those files with a special flag just for you...


----------



## LisaRex

If Flyertalk folks are a true sample, then I think you'll be very happy with the platinum perks overseas.  

As far as the voice of reason goes, I think $1100 was a fairly small price to pay for you to test drive the program and gather first hand data using your own unique travel patterns.  It's certainly far more rational than paying hundreds of thousands of dollars buying timeshares BEFORE gathering data as to whether PFL would offer you dependable, impressive upgrades. 

I believe each person needs to really look at their own unique circumstances and figure out who'd "win" by their pursuit of PFL status using timeshares as the vehicle.  In some circumstances, I think the consumer could actually come out ahead, especially in the short term.   For most, though, I think it's a very expensive and risky route to take for non-guaranteed upgrades.  

Certainly the inflation of StarPoints and air miles throughout the years, with Starwood making no adjustment to the StarOption ->StarPoint conversion, is by far the biggest deterrent.  

I used to be able to book coach seats from Cincinnati to Hawaii for Delta SkyMiles for 35k SkyMiles.  This year it cost me 70k SkyMiles.  So I'm moving my spending from the SkyMiles Amex to the Marriott Rewards Visa, because the "return" on each point accumulated will be a better value for me.  Divesting myself of the SkyMiles program costs me nothing.  I can't imagine the thought of having to "divest" myself of timeshares because the program is no longer working for me, especially timeshares that will only fetch me 30-40% of my purchase price.


----------



## Ken555

LisaRex said:


> [...]I'm moving my spending from the SkyMiles Amex to the Marriott Rewards Visa, because the "return" on each point accumulated will be a better value for me.



Out of curiosity, why did you choose the Marriott card rather than the Starwood card? I made a similar switch a few years ago to Starwood. At this point, I'm enjoying Starwood hotels but remember the days when I could book in any city almost anywhere in a Marriott with longing... I haven't compared programs lately, but is there more bang for the point these days with Marriott...or Starwood? Yes, I suppose I should invest in a few hours at FlyerTalk for this one...


----------



## LisaRex

Ken555 said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you choose the Marriott card rather than the Starwood card? I made a similar switch a few years ago to Starwood. At this point, I'm enjoying Starwood hotels but remember the days when I could book in any city almost anywhere in a Marriott with longing... I haven't compared programs lately, but is there more bang for the point these days with Marriott...or Starwood? Yes, I suppose I should invest in a few hours at FlyerTalk for this one...



There are more Marriotts in places I want to go (e.g. Charleston/Hilton Head, South Carolina), and I enjoy Residence Inns when I'm traveling with the kids.  Starwood doesn't really have an equivalent.  (Hilton's Embassy Suites are great, but I had to pick one and concentrate on that. The Marriott Visa Premiere card ($65/year) gives you double dining points, which really add up.  Plus it gives you a free Cat. 1-5 night on each anniversary. 

I've definitely found the best bang for my buck is with Marriott. 

The only real reason I have my Starwood card is because I own a Starwood timeshare.  Otherwise I'd ditch it altogether.


----------



## nodge

emuyshondt said:


> Now Nodge, I think I know what your issue is. Go read the thread * 	Personal files on SPG guests?* on FlyerTalk. Your file is probably a mile long based on all your needling of Starwood here on TUG! They must have one of those files with a special flag just for you...



Ut Oh.  But SVO makes it so darned easy that it's just too tempting a treat to pass up.  Maybe SVO offers classes or something to help me lower my expectations to match its current standards.  You know maybe something involving electric shock while repeating phrases like "queen beds and convection/microwaves are good," and "double digit maintenance fee increases with a simultaneous decline in owner services are even better" and of course “SVO needs even more worthless VP’s” over and over will do the trick.



LisaRex said:


> As far as the voice of reason goes, I think $1100 was a fairly small price to pay for you to test drive the program and gather first hand data using your own unique travel patterns.  It's certainly far more rational than paying hundreds of thousands of dollars buying timeshares BEFORE gathering data as to whether PFL would offer you dependable, impressive upgrades.



There you go.  A true voice of reason.  Thanks for making me feel better.

-nodge


----------



## hvanv0405

Did you catch the Flyertalk discussion about they guy selling Platinum upgrades on ebay?

I contacted him and some of the people that had left him feedback.

They go upgraded instantly for $200 to $500 depending on what his auctions closed at.  He doesn't have any more listings but was very easy to email via ebay and responded to my questions. . offered to upgrade me for $200 through Feb 2010.

whats everyones thougths on that?


----------



## SDKath

Well, last year I got suckered into a free GOLD upgrade by someone on eBay.  It was a total scam.  I never got GOLD (this was before my TSing purchases) and when I asked for the money back on Paypal, they said they could not prove it that I never got it since it was "electronic media" that he was selling -- ie not a tangible product!  UGH.  I was out $40.  I thought of reporting him to Starwood but I figured it was not worth my time.

Instead I bought a bunch of TSs and got to Gold that way.  LOL.  I would DEFINITELY avoid the Platinum scam.  This guy changes his identity all the time from what I have seen.  It's not worth the $$.  I see this auction right now with 0 feedback, probably his 10th identity on eBay.  One of these days, Starwood will put a stop to it as it must be an internal employee: 220239944571

Katherine


----------



## hvanv0405

well my bad . . probably just won't use the account.

sorry everyone. . .just had to find out if it was a scam or not.

I have my Gold Owner account that i'll be using but couldn't resist the urge to give him a number to see if he could do what he said.  My guess is he/she works for Starwood.


----------



## LisaRex

You might be able to get away with it, but it's still cheating.  It is very clear in the T&C that SPG points cannot be sold or bartered.  I'd hate for someone to "buy" an upgrade from some stranger on the internet and risk Starwood closing my account for fraudulent activity.

Whoever is selling these upgrades is cheating the people who earn their platinum status honestly, which is usually people who spend a great deal of their time on the road.   I don't scam other people nor do I scam businesses.  I'd rather sit in a regular old hotel room with my integrity intact than to engage in a practice that I know is wrong so that I could get a bigger room and some cheese and crackers.


----------



## nodge

hvanv0405 said:


> Seems to be the real deal. . I gave him an older account # that I don't use and sure enough it was upgraded.



Hmmm.

Hey all of your SVO Corporate Lurkers sitting there eating our oranges!  Are you OK with this?  If I were you, I'd get on the horn to SPG ASAP and ask WASSUP?  (Then feel free to report your findings back to us )

-nodge

P.S. He's BACK!  (With an Ebay listing like that, does anyone really think this guy is above board?)


----------



## nodge

Success!   

Earlier this month, I was upgraded to the "Presidential Suite" at the Sheraton hotel in Lansing, Michigan!

It is a one bedroom / 2 bath suite with very high ceilings (since apparently most presidents are really tall).  Here is a picture of the living room: 






(Hey, this picture thing is pretty cool.  We should all think about maybe posting some pictures of ourselves or something . . . )

The bedroom was just as "Ethan Alleny," and you can tell you are in the "Presidential Suite" because the knick-knacks in the bedroom include both a large and small replica of the Washington monument.  Fancy.

The best part of this room was that it only "cost" 2380 StarPoints/night:

3000 StarPoints (Category 2 weekend rate)
-500 StarPoints (SPG Plat welcome amenity)
- 80 StarPoints (SPG points "earned" for the $40 hold the Lansing Sheraton placed on my credit card)
-40 StarPoints (Bonus SPG points earned on that $40 hold for being an SPG elite member)

Total StarPoints:  2380!

Even if I were to pay Starwood's outrageous fee of $0.035/StarPoint, that room would have still only cost me $83.30/night!

FWIW, the Lansing Sheraton is awesome.  Indoor basketball court, indoor pool, free internet (at least for me in the Pres. Suite), fancy "cheese room" (aka club floor lounge) with good chow and free drinks.  I can see why the President would stay at the Sheraton whenever he visits . . . . Lansing, Michigan. 

The hotel could use a little updating of its public areas (couldn't we all).  For starters, if I ran the hotel, I'd lose those strings of "Sonny & Cher" globe lights encircling each floor of the atrium and the exteriors of the glass elevators.  Do they still even make giant globe-shaped replacement bulbs anymore?  I figured they don't, which explained why so many of them were burnt out. 

I'm now up to 2.5 upgrades for 6 attempts with SPG Plat Status.  Hey SPG, I've got you babe.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

Wow!  Nice upgrade!  And I bet Lansing, MI will become a hotspot for Starwood vacationers after this report! 

(But I can't figure out if the picture of the room is missing, or you were just joking about posting it.  PM me if you need help.)

OK - Nodge did post a picture, I can see the link when in edit format, but not the picture - is it just me?

*Got the answer - When I go to the www.photobucket.com I get a message that they have been hacked and they will be offline for awhile, but all member's info. and photos are safe.*


----------



## LisaRex

Woohooo!! I love free cheese! While I've already slept in Lincoln's bedroom (during the Clinton years -- long story), that one looks just as nice.  And Lincoln's bedroom didn't have a minibar!!

Seriously, thanks for keeping us updated on your success rate.


----------



## pointsjunkie

glad you got a great upgrade.lansing hotel is amazing. but we shouldn't tell people because then they will raise the amount of starpoints to stay there.


----------



## stevens397

But it's Michigan State and not U Mich.  Go Blue!


----------



## saluki

LisaRex said:


> While I've already slept in Lincoln's bedroom (during the Clinton years -- long story), that one looks just as nice.  And Lincoln's bedroom didn't have a minibar!!



Now, now, Lisa...do tell.


----------



## nodge

Two more data points.  Skunked both times.

We spent some more time back at the Sheraton in Lansing, Michigan while our kids attended sports camps at Michigan State.  We actually made two separate reservations – one for two nights arriving on Saturday, July 19th (skunked) and the other for 4 nights arriving on July 23rd (skunked again).  Both reservations were using SPG points, and we were told that we were denied upgrades because we were using points and not paying for our rooms.

For those with a little free time on their hands, here are the details:

First Reservation (July 19th through July 21st):

On check-in the first time, we were told that since we were using SPG points, we were not entitled to a room upgrade.  According to this agent, we had to pay retail for our room to qualify for any upgrades as an SPG platinum.  Plus she said, she was “pretty sure” that all the suites were taken anyway . .... 

I told her that I was there only last month using points and that I was upgraded without a problem.  She basically said that I was lying, and it has been a long standing policy at this Sheraton to never upgrade any SPG platinums who were staying using points.

I asked her if her manager expressly told her that SPG platinums are not to be upgraded when they stay on points, and she looked me in the eye and said:  “Yes.”

On the plus side, she did give us a SPG Platinum welcome amenity menu to review.  We arrived after midnight, and everything was closed, so we chose the “$10 mini-bar credit.”  So we go up to the room, and guess what?  No minibar.  So in the process of unloading the car, I swing by the front desk and ask whassup with that?  She looks at me like I’m an idiot and informs me that none of their rooms have minibars.  I asked what I was supposed to do with the “$10 mini-bar credit”, and she said that they treat the “$10 mini-bar credit” as a general credit for room service and restaurant charges.  She noted that since it was shortly after midnight, everything (room service, restaurant, everything) was closed for the night, but we could use that credit some other time.  Thanks.

We did get free access to the concierge lounge on the 5th floor, but learned the next morning that it was closed for remodel.  A sign on the Club Floor lounge door informs you that they have set up a temporary site down on the ground floor.  So I followed the signs from the elevator to the “club floor lounge,” which really just eventually leads you into a back door of the main restaurant on the ground floor.  Once inside that door, on Sunday mornings at least, you are standing smack dab in the middle of a massive display of food  -- fruit trays, baked goods trays, dessert table, a line of sterno-warmed vats of goodies, the works.  

It was pretty clear to me that this was no ordinary club floor cheese room, so I wanted to make sure before digging in.  The only other person in the area (which includes about 30 completely empty tables that were fully set-up for  dining, was a woman standing there in a full chef’s hat and white apron waiting to cook eggs to order at an omelet station.  So I asked her if this food was for people staying on the Club Floor?  Here were her exact words:

“Yes – 10 - Close”

I interpreted this to mean that her English wasn’t so good, but that yes, I was indeed in the fanciest cheese room/club floor lounge ever and that per the signs on the door, it closed at 10 AM.  Since, it was already 9:50 AM; I had better get to work filling my plate.  Thanks for the tip lady.

Right in the middle of toasting a real bagel (i.e. not one of those Lenders things calling itself a bagel favored by lesser cheese rooms), the nastiest, grumpiest, woman in all the land appears on her broomstick and shouts “CAN I HELP YOU” at me while standing a foot away from me.

Me:  “No thanks, I’m good to go.  Just waiting on a bagel . . ..”

Broomstick lady:  “THIS IS NOT THE CLUB FLOOR BREAKFAST!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS THE RESTAURANT’S SUNDAY BRUNCH!!!!!!!”

Me:  “Oh?  Maybe you should tell the Omelet lady this, because when I asked her if I were in the right place, she said “Yes – 10 – Close.”  (Strangely, the omelet lady was nowhere to be found by now.  She may not have spoken English very well, but her survival instinct was fully functional).

Maximizing her joy of humiliating me, Dragon lady then proceeded to march my freeloading, worthless butt to the real club floor lounge.  She appeared so proud to have bagged another one; she had to scold me in front of the packed club floor lounge for not following the signs.  

That was it.  Instead of just taking it from the Dragon Lady, I walked her back to the door I had entered into the restaurant, and asked her to point out the signs that direct you past all of the food sitting right there, through the completely empty restaurant, around the corner and into the “club floor” lounge.   (There are none).  Rather than acknowledge anything, she stormed off in a huff. 

Regarding the “club floor” lounge, you’ll know you are there because it is absolutely packed with people hovering around a small 10 foot table that features one slightly broken 4 slice toaster and a bag of Lender’s bagels, that are still in the bag.  I’m not making this up, but the “fruit tray” was a dinner plate sitting next to the toaster with a few picked over grapes and some cut-up watermelon chunks on it.  If you didn’t know better, you’d think that someone sat down their partially eaten plate of fruit to make some toast, forgot about it, and you’re now picking their leftover fruit off their plate.  Fancy.

Moreover, despite the adjacent restaurant and it’s over 30 tables being completely empty (for heaven’s sake Starwood, this is economically depressed Lansing, Michigan!  Who is going to spend $25+ (per person) for a fancy-pants Sunday brunch at a dark, charmless and dated hotel restaurant just off the freeway on the outskirts of town and overseen by a headset wearing dragon lady?).  Everyone in the “club floor” lounge is forced to find space at one of the six tables, 3 of which are full sized, and 3 of which have table tops that are the size of a large pizza.  

Every now and then a brave “club floor” sole would tire of standing up while eating and venture out of the cramped protected alcove of the “club floor lounge” and innocently sit at one of the empty restaurant tables.  We would all shudder as Dragon Lady would quickly swoop in to humiliate her next unsuspecting victim. 

This all got pretty old, pretty quickly, so we avoided the “Club Floor” lounge during most of our stay.  Free slightly toasted Lender’s bagels and watered down coffee just aren’t worth it.  I did swing by on my last day to see if Dragon Lady had added a sign inside the restaurant directing people past the brunch food to the “club floor” lounge, but none was there.  I think she enjoys that part of her job just a little too much, and she isn’t eager to make it go away.

Second Reservation (July 23th through July 27st):

On check-in the second time, we were told again (by a different agent from our earlier stay) that since we were using SPG points, we were not entitled to a room upgrade.  She told us that suites were indeed available, and she would give us one if we would pay $145/night for our room instead of using points.  Judging from the parking lot, the hotel was completely empty.  We declined.

We were given “club floor” lounge access (gee thanks), but no welcome amenity.  Like with upgrades, we were told that SPG platinum guests staying on points are not entitled to a welcome amenity. 

Me:  “But we received a welcome amenity only three days ago  . . . .  From this very hotel”  

Check-in Agent:  “They shouldn’t have given you that.”

Me:  “Has hotel management expressly told you not to give upgrades or welcome amenities to SPG Platinum members staying on points?”

Check-in Agent:  “Yes.”

So there you go . . . more data for the team.  

I think the fatal flaw with SPG Platinum is that its “benefits” are administered by check-in agents that don’t know what they’re doing.  The net result is that Starwood’s most loyal patrons are at the mercy of check-in clerks, whom are probably minimum wage workers with limited customer service training or experience and whom often have no motivation to do anything out of the ordinary.  Moreover, these clerks probably also receive conflicting instructions from “management,” which obviously would rather sell rooms than give them away.

We’re now 2.5 for 8 attempts.  (That’s a whopping 31% success rate)

-nodge


----------



## LisaRex

saluki said:


> Now, now, Lisa...do tell.



Sorry, didn't see this the first time around.  In the interest of full disclosure, I was completely kidding.


----------



## LisaRex

nodge,

Your platinum status might not have been worth $1184.69, but these stories are priceless.


----------



## stevens397

nodge-

On the back of your Platinum card is the their telephone number.  This hotel is way off the mark and needs to be educated and watched.  In the future, call immediately and have them contact the hotel and work it out.  What I would have done is take the room, not unpack, take out my laptop and see if suites were available for $$$ at the hotel.  Then call Starwood and have them call and take care of it for you.  This is awful treatment on every front from what you wrote.


----------



## DeniseM

Nodge - that is just disgusting!  :annoyed:   Did you post it over on flyertalk?  It will be interesting to see what Starwood Lurker has to say!


----------



## Kildahl

LisaRex said:


> Woohooo!! I love free cheese! While I've already slept in Lincoln's bedroom (during the Clinton years -- long story), that one looks just as nice.  And Lincoln's bedroom didn't have a minibar!!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for keeping us updated on your success rate.



To digress a bit, I have recieved to upgrades in the Hilton system to Presidental suites in two different hotels the front desks claimed had been occupied by President and Mrs Clinton.


----------



## pointsjunkie

DeniseM said:


> Nodge - that is just disgusting!  :annoyed:   Did you post it over on flyertalk?  It will be interesting to see what Starwood Lurker has to say!



send this letter over to him ASAP, he will flip. call platinum number and get your 500 starpoints for your amenity. you are certainly entitled to that.


----------



## SDKath

That's all I can say...   

K


----------



## nodge

stevens397 said:


> nodge-
> 
> On the back of your Platinum card is the their telephone number.  This hotel is way off the mark and needs to be educated and watched.  In the future, call immediately and have them contact the hotel and work it out.  What I would have done is take the room, not unpack, take out my laptop and see if suites were available for $$$ at the hotel.  Then call Starwood and have them call and take care of it for you.  This is awful treatment on every front from what you wrote.



My purpose in posting my results (both good and bad) is to allow folks to make an informed choice as to whether SPG Platinum status is worth it for them.

My 31% upgrade success rate has been achieved by politely, but firmly, asking to be upgraded on check-in.  If I said nothing, I’m absolutely sure that I would not have received a single upgrade.  This is a far cry from SPG Platinum’s advertised benefit of “automatic upgrades at check-in.”

From my experiences so far, by forcing me to ask for upgrades on check-in, some agents appear to view me as a begging.  As a result, I find that they actually end up treating me worse than if I hadn’t asked for anything in the first place.  In general, I have found that I was treated much, much better on check-in during my bed-runs to make platinum status then I have ever been treated as an SPG platinum member.  

In my mind, if one has to routinely escalate matters, particularly during their precious vacation time, just to get something that is supposed to be “automatic,” the whole program is rendered worthless.   Life is too short anyway.

-nodge


----------



## capjak

Nodge this is the funniest written story ever.  I think you should write a book I was crying I was laughing so hard cause it reminds me of something that would happen to me.


----------



## SDKath

nodge said:


> My purpose in posting my results (both good and bad) is to allow folks to make an informed choice as to whether SPG Platinum status is worth it for them.
> 
> My 31% upgrade success rate has been achieved by politely, but firmly, asking to be upgraded on check-in.  If I said nothing, I’m absolutely sure that I would not have received a single upgrade.  This is a far cry from SPG Platinum’s advertised benefit of “automatic upgrades at check-in.”
> 
> From my experiences so far, by forcing me to ask for upgrades on check-in, some agents appear to view me as a begging.  As a result, I find that they actually end up treating me worse than if I hadn’t asked for anything in the first place.  In general, I have found that I was treated much, much better on check-in during my bed-runs to make platinum status then I have ever been treated as an SPG platinum member.
> 
> In my mind, if one has to routinely escalate matters, particularly during their precious vacation time, just to get something that is supposed to be “automatic,” the whole program is rendered worthless.   Life is too short anyway.
> 
> -nodge



I agree with you 100%.  Having to ask makes everyone uncomfortable.  Having to fight for it on a vacation is just plain old irritating.  I am the type of person who would fume over it during the whole trip -- making this a totally unneeded source of stress and frustration.  Worse, I would probably escalate it to management and Starwood central -- embarrasing myself and my family at the same time. 

Sigh.  Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin

Great thread!!!

I can't believe I never read this thread before.


----------



## califgal

I agree with others who have said you should post this on flyer talk.  I don't think I've ever read an account as crazy as your experience there!  If you report this to SPG, possibly they will straighten out the clerks and management at the propety.


----------



## dr.debs

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> Well I did it!   Taking advantage of the 2 for 1 stay promotion, I just made my last stay required for SPG Platinum earlier this week.  I even found a use for a few of the booked rooms, so not all of them were pure bed runs.  My SPG Platinum status is good through February 2010, so my SPG Platinum status essentially cost me $40/month for the next 25 months of membership (give or take)
> 
> As soon as I get my SPG Platinum card/Little Orphan Annie decoder ring, with all the rights and privileges therein, I’ll be good to go.  I just hope my first stay/message isn’t “We’re sorry but there are no SPG platinum upgrades available today”/“Be Sure To Drink Your Ovaltine.”
> 
> Regarding the bed runs I did in Portland, Oregon, I learned a few things about the downtown Westin, the Airport Sheraton, and the Gresham Four Points (aka “Four Points East”).  Here are my findings:
> 
> This first thing that I found out was that the "Portland Four Points East" Hotel is really in Gresham, Oregon, about 10 miles from downtown Portland.  Good to know.
> 
> SPG GOLD STATUS BENEFITS TEST:
> 
> Near as I could tell, the enhanced room benefits you are supposed to get as a gold member at each property are minimal.  These appear to be a free bottle of water at the Westin, a disposable luffa-type back scrubber at the Sheraton, and a wet-bar in the bedroom area at the Four Points.  The improvements are so small, they have to put a plaque on the door that says “SPG Elite” just so you know you were upgraded.
> 
> I only booked these hotels during non-peak times when they offered super-discounted rates, so I’m pretty sure all of these hotels were virtually empty when I did my bed runs.  Moreover, I never asked for an SPG gold upgraded room at any property.  Nevertheless, SPG gold members are supposed to receive an automatic upgrade to one of these enhanced non-suite rooms on check-in if available.  Here are my SPG upgrade statistics:
> 
> Portland Westin:  2 out of 4 stays
> PDX Airport Sheraton:  1 out of 4 stays
> Gresham Four Points:  1 out of 5 stays
> 
> As you can see, if you don’t ask for an SPG Gold upgraded room, you probably won’t get one, even if the hotel is empty and even if the benefits provided are minor.
> 
> VARIABILITY IN ROOM QUALITY AWARD:
> 
> The winner of the most variability in room quality award goes to:  The PDX Sheraton.  One of my bed run rooms (2nd floor facing the runway) at the PDX Sheraton was so run-down and dirty, I would have refused it had I planned to actually stay there.  However, an SPG upgraded room on the 5th floor facing the airport tower looked brand new.  Having seen both of these rooms, I now understand how hotel reviews on tripadvisor.com often vary widely.
> 
> I’ll let you know of any SPG Platinum benefits that come my way.  Now, what am I going to do with all of these little bottles of shampoo?
> 
> -nodge



 Nodge- I was wondering where you were these last few days. Now I know. Is there such a thing as a pseudoresort?

Thanks for the local review. American express sent me a gold SPG card sometime ago. I still am not quite sure what to do with it. I have called them a couple of times to see exactly how to use it but have gotten nowhere. I admit to being hopeless at negotiating these details. That is why I joined TUG  !


----------



## DeniseM

dr.debs said:


> Nodge- I was wondering where you were these last few days. Now I know. Is there such a thing as a pseudoresort?
> 
> Thanks for the local review. American express sent me a gold SPG card sometime ago. I still am not quite sure what to do with it. I have called them a couple of times to see exactly how to use it but have gotten nowhere. I admit to being hopeless at negotiating these details. That is why I joined TUG  !



Gold SPG has no real value so you aren't missing a thing.  Why? - because Starwood hands them out like bubble gum! - Everyone who buys a Starwood TS automatically gets a Gold SPG Card and if you charge X amount with their CC you get a gold card, and on and on.  So many people are gold card holders that it's nearly useless for upgrades.


----------



## tomandrobin

This thread got me inspired to do some platinum research. Here is what I have found. This is for the Platinum welcome Amenity. 



> One of the benefits given to Starwood Preferred Guest Platinum members as an in-hotel benefit is a welcome amenity thanking you for your frequent business. However, this benefit is not uniform across the brands or regions, so it can often be confusing. Why do we allow for these differences?
> 
> The answer to this question lies in the perception that each brand or region wishes to convey to the member. Some are happy to be able to give you a list of choices at check-in. Others would rather give something that is more personal and locally-inspired. So, the program allows for some elasticity depending upon the brand and the region of hotels.
> 
> Another confusing point can be when you should expect to receive a Platinum welcome amenity. As long as you are the guest of record – in other words, the reservation is made in your name, has your SPG number attached to it, and you are actually staying in the room – then you should receive a welcome amenity from an SPG participating property. Since you are the guest of record on Preferred (free) Night Award stays, you would also receive a welcome amenity for these as well.
> 
> Even though we do our best to keep them informed, if you ever find that a hotel is confused on this particular issue, please contact Hotel Customer Service by phone at 1-800-328-6242 or by email at customercare@starwoodhotels.com so we have an opportunity to address your concerns; however, any missing Platinum welcome amenities should be reported to Starwood Preferred Guest by either calling the Customer Contact Center nearest you or by using the online missing credit form at ww.spg.com.




this is what you should expect to receive as a Platinum welcome amenity by division and brand:



> North American Division
> Four Points by Sheraton – choice of 250 Starpoints, 1 Free Movie (where available), or US$5
> Food and Beverage Credit
> Sheraton – choice of 500 Starpoints, Beer & Popcorn, 1 Free Movie, or US$10 Refreshment Center/Minibar/Food & Beverage Credit
> Westin – choice of 500 Starpoints, Beer & Pretzels, 1 Free Movie, or US$10 Refreshment Center/Minibar/Food & Beverage Credit
> W – choice of 500 Starpoints, 1 Free Movie, or W Hotels Featured Logo Item
> The Luxury Collection & St. Regis – Locally-selected property amenity*
> Le Meridien - choice of 500 Starpoints, Beer & Pretzels, 1 Free Movie, or US$10 Refreshment
> Center/Minibar/Food & Beverage Credit
> 
> Latin America Division
> Four Points by Sheraton – choice of 250 Starpoints; one of a collection of four wines; cheese plate; assorted chocolates; or local distinctive amenity.
> Sheraton, Westin, W, The Luxury Collection, St. Regis & Le Meridien – choice of 500
> Starpoints; one of collection of four wines, cheese plate, assorted chocolates; or local distinctive amenity.
> 
> Asia-Pacific Division (including India)
> Four Points by Sheraton – choice of 250 Starpoints; US$5 Food & Beverage/Minibar Credit; one
> of two locally-selected property amenities.
> Sheraton, Westin, W, The Luxury Collection, St. Regis, and Le Meridien – choice of 500
> Starpoints; US$5 Food & Beverage/Minibar Credit; one of two locally-selected property amenities.
> 
> Europe, Africa, and the Middle East Division
> Four Points by Sheraton - choice of 250 Starpoints, a bottle of wine (availability subject to local laws and State & Local Tax not included if applicable); Bowl of Whole Fruit; or a locally-selected property amenity.
> Sheraton, Westin, The Luxury Collection, St. Regis, and Le Meridien – choice of 500 Starpoints,
> a bottle of wine (availability subject to local laws and State & Local Tax not included if applicable); US$10 Food & Beverage/Minibar Credit; Bowl of Whole Fruit; or a locally-selected property amenity.


----------



## tomandrobin

This is in response on wether or not you are eligible for platinum benifits when staying on points.



> Yes, elites receive the exact same benefits on an award stays vs. paid stays.



Also..



> Not only do Platinum Preferred Guest members receive all the benefits of a Gold Preferred Guest member, they can also take advantage of additional privileges such as automatic upgrades to our best available guest room – including standard suites – at time of check-in for the entire stay and complimentary access to the hotel gym. At LeMéridien, Westin and Sheraton Hotels & Resorts, members can also take advantage of complimentary access to the Executive and Club Level floors.


----------



## SDKath

Soooo, it seems to me that next time any platinum folks do any traveling, I would "arm" myself with a printout of all this.  I would walk up to the front desk and first thing I would ask before checking in or giving my name is, "hi, do you have any suites available by any chance?"  If they say yes, then I would say, "Oh good, because I am platinum, checking in, and would like an upgrade."   And then I would nicely hand them the printouts.  

Sooooo Nodge, you can be our field tester for your next trip!  Try my script and see what happens.

Katherine


----------



## nodge

Hi Gang,

I’ve got another data point.  Here’s the summary:

The Westin in Southfield, Michigan (outside of Detroit) upgraded me to a “suite” when I was staying one night on SPG “cash & points,” and it let me stay in my “suite” for the rest of the week, even though I had booked the remainder of the week via Priceline for $60/night.

Before everyone gets all warm and fuzzy over SPG Plat status, in the interest of full disclosure, it turns out that a “suite” at the Westin Southfield is really just a larger room that I’m guessing is about 200 square feet larger than a regular room.  

This is what it took to get that extra 200 square feet:

I needed to spend about a week in the Detroit area for my job.  The corporate rate at the Westin Southfield for the nights I’d be there was $208/night, but with the help of www.betterbidding.com, I quickly learned that the going Priceline rate for this hotel was around $60/night.  The SPG “cash & points” rate was $45/night +2800 SPG points.

Eager to test my SPG platinum status for the TUG team, I made two reservations.  The first night I booked with “cash & points” in order to qualify for and test any SPG platinum upgrade privileges vested therein, and the remainder of the week I figured I’d just slum it in a regular Priceline cheapo room.

Upon my check-in using “cash & points,” the desk agent (Agent No. 1) greeted me by noticing from my reservation that I was an SPG Plat member.   Specifically, she said without any prompting from me:

 “I notice that you are an SPG Platinum.  Let me see if any upgrades are available.”

[Wow, no one had ever said anything like that on check-in.  I viewed this as a good sign.  She then paused for a minute and began typing away on the computer, presumably to shift folks around so that she could upgrade my boney butt to the suite to which I’m entitled. . . . ]

“Yes, we have an upgrade available for you Mr. [Nodge.]”  (“Hot Damn” I think)

[Now, I’m torn.  Do I look like a schmuck and ask her to clarify what she means by “upgrade” or do I just take it and just say “Thanks.”  I chose option 2.]

So I take my card keys and haul my luggage up to the 11th floor, down the hall, and open the door to find . . . . .  a regular old hotel room. 

So I drop my bags in the room, and head back down to the front desk to ask “Whassup with that?”

Upon return, the agent that had originally helped me found some very important papers to shuffle further down along the counter, and never looked up.  So I waited for another desk agent (Agent No. 2) to get off the phone.  (This was at about 10 PM on Sunday night, and it was just me and these two agents in the lobby).

Agent No. 2 eventually finished her phone conversation, ending it with an “I gotta go,” the telltale sign that her call was extremely important Starwood business that I was rudely interrupting.

I then got the opportunity to explain what had just happened with me and Agent No. 1 to Agent No. 2, all while Agent No. 1 continued to shuffle papers within ear shot of us and not look up.

I said that Agent No. 1 told me that since I was an SPG platinum member, I was getting an “upgrade,” but that when I got up to the room, it wasn’t an upgraded room, but just a regular ol’ hotel room.  Agent No. 2 said:

“No, No.  You WE’RE upgraded, because we placed you on our SPG floor.  Didn’t you see the signs that said “SPG Elite” in the elevator lobby of the 11th Floor?”  [Agent No. 1 continued to shuffle papers during all of this.  Who knew that being a desk agent at a hotel required so much paper shuffling?]

I asked if the “SPG Floor” was a concierge floor with a cheese room/club lounge etc.  She said “no,” that the hotel didn’t have a concierge floor, but that the “SPG floor” was reserved for their special SPG members.  “Ah” I said, as if that made some sort of sense. 

I then played dumb and said that I thought SPG Platinum’s were entitled to automatic SUITE upgrades on check in if available.  I asked if any such suites were available.

Agent No. 2 then told me she’d check, and began typing away on the computer.  She then said:

“We have one suite available, but it is a handicapper suite with no tub.”

Not one to take bubble baths on business trips, I said “I’ll take it.”  

She gave me the card keys and I was on my way to the 6th floor.  She also gave me a single use key for my old room so that I could pick-up my luggage on the 11th floor.  I then moved into “suite” 601.

I did a lap around the new room and quickly learned:

1) That it wasn’t a handicapper unit; and,
2) That it wasn’t a suite either.

Rather, the room was an end unit in the parenthesis-shaped hotel that is apparently called a suite because it has a small (approx 200 sq ft) alcove that is entirely open to the living area that extends into otherwise unusable extra space behind the stairwell at the end of the hall.

I then returned my first room key to Agent No. 2 downstairs.  I asked her if my new room was really a suite, because I had seen the term “executive room” used to describe some rooms when making the reservation, and I asked her if I was really in one of those “executive rooms.”  She said that “executive rooms” are just regular hotel rooms, but they are on the top three floors of the hotel.  She confirmed that I was in a full-blown “suite.”  I still have my doubts.  

So the next morning I pack up to move.  Since the hotel is giving rooms away for $60/night on Priceline, I figure it has plenty of empty space, so I swing by the front desk and ask if I can move to my new room now (at 7 AM) instead of having to pack-up, move out, and then move back in later that day. 

The agent tapped away on the computer, and told me that I wasn’t entitled to a suite because I booked my room on Priceline.  (I don’t recall asking for one lady, but thanks for the info.)  She then says that I can stay in my “suite” for the rest of the week, anyway.  Thanks!

So here are my current stats:

3.5 upgrades for 9 attempts.  (That’s a 38.9% success rate)

I’m also 0 for 3.5 (0%) on any of those upgrades being “automatic;” and,
3.5 for 3.5 (100%) on being forced to beg for them / forcefully inquire well beyond my normal comfort level.

No discussion of the Westin Southfield would be complete without mentioning that the hotel is apparently competing to win the highly coveted award for most dirty room service trays piled up in the hallway outside of guest room doors for the longest period of time.  One evening, I counted 7 trays piled up in my walk from my room to the elevator lobby on the sixth floor.  That number had increased to 10 when I returned to my room about two hours later.   (FWIW, the guest in room 602 routinely enjoys eating oatmeal with strawberries for dinner (unless those trays are all still there from breakfast each day), and the guests in room 605 don’t put any butter on their dinner rolls.)  

On the plus side, if anyone is interested in starting a mini-salt and pepper shaker collection, I highly recommend staying at the Westin Southfield where such slightly-used collectibles are literally free for the taking down any guest room hallway at any time of day.

-nodge

3.5 upgrades for 9 attempts.  (That’s a 38.9% success rate)


----------



## LisaRex

Thanks for another hilarious installment of "Nodge: VIP (with some begging)."  So how much of your $1184.69 investment would you consider was offset by this impressive upgrade?


----------



## stevens397

Nodge -

I really appreciate your writings - I think that through the grief, at least you get a kick out of writing them because you really have great style!

Please know that Platinum status is truly iffy in the states and has been incredible in Europe.  Four years and I've gotten great suites every year except one this last summer in Rome.  It has been well worth my while.

I never really care what happens when I'm not traveling with my wife.  That's the only time I really want the living room as she can sleep a lot later than I can and I appreciate somewhere to go!

My cost for Platinum this year (on mileage runs) was about $800 but I got 5 points per night (3 for Platinum and 2 from the AMEX) plus an additional 500 points per stay.  In the end, I got about 7,500 points which at the 4-5 cents per point I usually get reduced my cost to about $450 - $500.  Well worth it - certainly better for me than spending another $50,000 to get to 5*!

I've also sent you a PM

Steve


----------



## pointsjunkie

just got back from NYC and stayed at the sheraton towers. the club floor lounge was closed so they gave us $100 credit for food. they also gave us free desert at a NYC restaurant. had a great time.

going back to the westin times square in 3 weeks, i'll let you know what they give us.


----------



## Pedro

*Great platinum benefits*

 
My younguest daughter and I checked in at the Sheraton Towers in Frankfurt yesterday morning using Starpoints. We got the platinum upgrade to a tower room, which includes full access to the club lounge. That means, full made-to order breakfast (32 euros nominal per person otherwise), snacks throughout the day, and great evening food spread with open bar all day. I still think that is the best benefit of being 5-star elite. Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## Henry M.

That is one of my favorite upgrades since I travel through Frankfurt 4 or 5 times a year.

This week I'm at WKORV-N and I added 3 days on points. I get to stay in the OF studio that I got during the 3 days on points. Also a very worthwhile upgrade due to SPG platinum status. I got upgraded both as a 5* owner and as an SPG Platinum guest.


----------



## clsmit

I'm at the Sheraton Riverwalk in Tampa right now on Cash & Points (LOVE the 75 degree weather -- no wanna go home) and as GOLD I got upgraded to the Club level with a king room, balcony facing west and the river, evening snacks and morning continental breakfast. Best upgrade yet as a Gold. I'll post the picture of the sunset when I get home. (POSTED!)


----------



## LisaRex

tomandrobin said:


> Well, I got stiffed on both deals....sucks to be me. :annoyed:



Although I disagree that it sucks to be you, bummer about your upgrades. (Care to be more specific?)


----------



## tomandrobin

LisaRex said:


> Although I disagree that it sucks to be you, bummer about your upgrades. (Care to be more specific?)



Robin is Gold, I am Platinum....neither of us got the "gift" choice. The thread got moved, but my last post didn't go with the rest of the thread.


----------



## stevens397

Looking at the original topic of this thread, recent events have made it an even better deal:

Cost for the "mileage run" to use double-stay credit to get to 25 stays was  about $850.

Starpoints generated at 3 per dollar and 2 per Starwood Amex dollar is 4,250.

Value at 4 cents per point = $170.

$850 - $170 = $680

Value of the free night at the US Grant in San Diego this summer = $600.

Net cost for retaining Platinum - $80!!!!

And that, my friends, is a deal.


----------



## DeniseM

tomandrobin said:


> Robin is Gold, I am Platinum....neither of us got the "gift" choice. The thread got moved, but my last post didn't go with the rest of the thread.



I'm sorry, Tom, I will fix that!


----------



## tomandrobin

stevens397 said:


> Looking at the original topic of this thread, recent events have made it an even better deal:
> 
> Cost for the "mileage run" to use double-stay credit to get to 25 stays was  about $850.
> 
> Starpoints generated at 3 per dollar and 2 per Starwood Amex dollar is 4,250.
> 
> Value at 4 cents per point = $170.
> 
> $850 - $170 = $680
> 
> Value of the free night at the US Grant in San Diego this summer = $600.
> 
> Net cost for retaining Platinum - $80!!!!
> 
> And that, my friends, is a deal.



Did you complete the mileage run? Were all of the hotels within easy driving distance to you? You have to physically check-in for the "stay" to count, don't you?

Also, since you were already platinum, did you get the 500 starpoints per stay?


----------



## stevens397

tomandrobin said:


> Did you complete the mileage run? Were all of the hotels within easy driving distance to you?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to physically check-in for the "stay" to count, don't you?
> 
> 
> Also, since you were already platinum, did you get the 500 starpoints per stay?



First of all, there was only one hotel and it's 3 miles away.  In terms of checking in each time - no comment!

As to the 500 points, you bet!  I forgot to add that to my stats.  That was another 4,500 points so it works out even better!

It's funy.  This is a TUG Board so I know you all appreciate when I say we want a suite all the time!  Timesharing attracted me as there was always a living room, so when I woke up at 7 AM and my wife woke up at 8:30- 9:00, I had somewhere to go.  I generate a slew of points from my business using the Starwood AMEX and have, on a number of occasions, used extra points for a suite.  I've questione whether I would do this again.  But after the free night, if I get another double stay promotion, I will most certainly play the game.


----------



## tomandrobin

stevens397 said:


> First of all, there was only one hotel and it's 3 miles away.  In terms of checking in each time - no comment!



Can you reserve multiple rooms for a night to qualify or is is one room per night?


----------



## bizaro86

> Can you reserve multiple rooms for a night to qualify or is is one room per night?



According to the starwood lurker on flyertalk, you can get the points for up to 3 rooms if you book them together and pay for them yourself, but you still only get credit for one night for status (ie platinum) purposes.

Michael


----------



## tomandrobin

I need to hang around flyer talk a little bit more. Do these mileage/point runs get posted on the Starwood section or somewhere else?

Also, is it me or are people a bit more stand offish on that board?


----------



## DavidnRobin

tomandrobin said:


> I need to hang around flyer talk a little bit more. Do these mileage/point runs get posted on the Starwood section or somewhere else?
> 
> Also, is it me or are people a bit more stand offish on that board?



It would be good to have a FT rep here on TUG to keep us up-to-date on issues that affect SVO.

IMO - I find that FTers are travel geeks that expect to get every bit of value out of their travel (their right), but do not care if this at the expense of others (hotel staff or other travelers).


----------



## stevens397

tomandrobin said:


> Can you reserve multiple rooms for a night to qualify or is is one room per night?



I had 9 stays and was 16 short.  A couple were planned but would still be short.  When the double-stay promotion was offered to me, I grabbed it.  It was to run for three months.  I booked 8 Saturday nights at a local hotel.  Very easy.

Of course, it all depended on getting the double stay promotion.  No way I could have done it any other way.  I was happy and I imagine the hotel was too.


----------



## tomandrobin

stevens397 said:


> I had 9 stays and was 16 short.  A couple were planned but would still be short.  When the double-stay promotion was offered to me, I grabbed it.  It was to run for three months.  I booked 8 Saturday nights at a local hotel.  Very easy.
> 
> Of course, it all depended on getting the double stay promotion.  No way I could have done it any other way.  I was happy and I imagine the hotel was too.



I was searching for the double stay promotion. Is that something was mailed to you or was it posted on SPG/flyer talk?


----------



## bizaro86

> I was searching for the double stay promotion. Is that something was mailed to you or was it posted on SPG/flyer talk?



The quarterly promotions are always on the top of the starwood board at flyertalk, but I know I always get them by email as well. You might want to check your email preferences in your starwood account to see whether you've allowed them to send you offers. 

Last quarter they ran SPG - You choose, which had a bunch of different options for bonus points or double stays.

For Q1 2009, they are running a promo called "Night after Night." So if you register for the promo, you get an extra 500 starpoints for each night in an SPG hotel, plus 5000 starpoints if/when you reach every tenth night. Will come in handy for us on our upcoming trip to Europe in April.

Michael


----------



## tomandrobin

bizaro86 said:


> The quarterly promotions are always on the top of the starwood board at flyertalk, but I know I always get them by email as well. You might want to check your email preferences in your starwood account to see whether you've allowed them to send you offers.
> 
> Last quarter they ran SPG - You choose, which had a bunch of different options for bonus points or double stays.
> 
> For Q1 2009, they are running a promo called "Night after Night." So if you register for the promo, you get an extra 500 starpoints for each night in an SPG hotel, plus 5000 starpoints if/when you reach every tenth night. Will come in handy for us on our upcoming trip to Europe in April.
> 
> Michael


 
Too bad the timeshare stays do not count towards the bonuses or nights.


----------



## nodge

*Probably my final data point.*

Well my bold experiment with SPG Platinum status is coming to a close as I return to the ranks of SPG Gold status soon.  Thank God!

As one last hurrah/experiment, for a family function in New Jersey a couple of weeks ago, I lured a bunch of extended family members away from their beloved Mt. Laurel Doubletree with its suites, reasonable rates, nice big pool for the kids, and free hot breakfasts so we could all stay at the new Westin next door.  I ended up booking 3 rooms at the Westin on Cash & Points, with me staying in one of the rooms.

As an SPG Platinum member this is what we were able to get in terms of upgrades:

All three rooms were upgraded to the concierge floor!  That’s right baby! . . . free concierge floor access!  Take that Doubletree with your measly free, warm, freshly baked chocolate chip cookies, and free hot breakfasts.  Take that at least until you get all the way up there to the Westin’s 7th floor, when you quickly learn that while the concierge floor features what appears to be a very nice cheese room, it is only open on Mondays through Thursdays.  Since we were all there Friday through Sunday, we could only look through the glass door of the cheese room on the 7th floor and imagine all of that delicious cheese we could have enjoyed for free as SPG Plats if we had only been staying there when the room was open.  The cheese room also apparently features cans of soda pop free for the taking, since the Westin security staff, armed with their access keys, regularly popped in to do a little soda shopping while making their rounds.

I counted 14 cars in the Westin’s parking lot, yet no suites, Jr. Suites, Executive Suites or any other type of “suites” were available either “automatically” on check-in or by me performing the now familiar SPG Platinum member begging to the check-in clerk.  All of our rooms on the concierge level featured the oh so affordable $9.95/day Internet access, and my room (at least) was “missing” the “free” bottled water available to even lowly SPG gold members.  My promised 500 SPG points “welcome” amenity has also not found its way into my SPG account.

The best part of this SPG Platinum stay was when I was reviewing my AM EX charges online when I got home.  The Westin Mt. Laurel had not only billed my AM EX for my room, but also had billed it for the two other rooms.  

So I got the privilege of sending emails to my extended family members telling them how nice it was to see them and didn’t we all have such a great time and . . . . or by the way . . . did I inadvertently end up paying for their rooms or were we double billed by the Westin?   Both extended family members responded in kind . . . nice to see yah . . . . good times . . . . and NO we paid for the room with our very own credit cards . . how dare you think otherwise you Putz!  (OK, they may have just been thinking that last part)

So I called the manager at the Westin Mt. Laurel and asked him to correct things with this double billing issue.  He responded a day later by basically saying that he reviewed each and every record in the entire history of the universe and has unequivocally concluded that only my AM EX was charged for the three rooms and that my extended family members were either lying to me, or I’m lying to him, if I say otherwise. 

So I got the privilege of calling my extended family members and chatting about how nice it was to see them and all the good times we shared that weekend, and oh by the way, would you mind faxing me a copy of your paid invoice documenting that your credit card was charged for your room? . . . . ..

“Yes, it was nice and those were good times and . . . . listen you Putz, we didn’t stiff you for our room bill!  What is your fax number, so I can finally shut you up about this once and for all . . . . . We wanted to stay at the Doubletree next door anyway.  Was that a pool at the Westin or a large bathtub?  They charged me $18 for one breakfast!  That would have been free had we stayed next door at the Doubletree!”  

So, with some effort, I got my extended family members’ Westin room invoices, and sure enough, both were paid for with my extended family member’s Mastercards instead of my AM EX, which was also billed for the same charges.

So I called the Westin manager and left a message, complete with “folio” numbers, and I protested the duplicate charges with AM EX, so I’m thinking that those charges will eventually be reversed on my AM EX.  I suspect it will take much longer for my extended family to stop thinking I’m a Putz for requiring them to prove that they paid for their own hotel rooms.

Thanks SPG Platinum!  Good times!

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

Wow!  How disappointing!  Back to the Doubletree next year, huh?

Welcome back to lowly gold status, where we expect NOTHING, and are seldom disappointed!


----------



## Negma

Not to spoil the fun, but we have had some great upgrades this year. In Europe suites in Venice and Barcelona. I was in Atlanta this past week and upgraded to a suite at the Westin. There have been others as well.

This year increases in fees have been ridiculous, but the platinum has been a very nice perk.


----------



## LisaRex

My company is hosting our annual Christmas party at the local Doubletree Inn.  I'm on the planning committee.  We toured the ballroom and discussed seating options.  We decided to have lunch there, since it was noon, and much to our surprise, the manager comped. 

As we left, the co-manager nearly tackled us to give us a large tray of warm chocolate chip cookies to bring back to our co-workers and a tin of cookies for each of us. 

I love Doubletree Inn.

Good luck getting your payment reversed, Nodge.  I'd say the manager owes you some points for your trouble.


----------



## Henry M.

I've had to go to New Orleans several times this past year. I'm always upgraded to an executive suite and get access to the lounge where they serve breakfast and have decent hor d'oeuvres. I also go to Germany several times a year and stay at the Sheraton Frankfurt Hotel where I'm usually upgraded to the lounge floor. That lounge features an open bar, cooked to order breakfast in the morning and very nice snacks in the evening. 

Before that, every time I've staid at a hotel in Hawaii I've gotten very nice suites, even during 4th of July week.

I've never had any bad experiences as a platinum and it definitely adds a lot to my stays at SPG properties. Sorry to hear yours haven't been very good. I bet the managers of the hotels you've staid in read TUG 
(j/k).


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

emuyshondt said:


> ...I bet the managers of the hotels you've staid in read TUG
> (j/k).



I seriously doubt that. Tripadvisor (may be), but not TUG. 

My experience as a SPG Platinum has been good, mainly staying at the Italian SPG properties this past summer. As a result, I am doing a Mattress run this year, that will continue my platinum for two more years (stays count double promotion), will cost me about $1350, and will result in 36K SPG in my account (which are worth $750 in my book). So the cost of preserving platinum for two years is about $600 or $300 per year. It is so worth it!


----------



## tomandrobin

Wow...What a disappointing ending to your grand experiment. 

Since we have becoming Platinum Members, we have been upgraded on the few times we have used our status.


----------



## pwrshift

This was an interesting thread and extended story.  I have an SPG credit card that was very useful to earn a lot of points for a trip to Venice and Florence a couple of years back ... stayed in the Danieli Venice and Excelsior Florence on points and got upgraded to suites in both cases.  It must have been my card as I was not gold or anything at the time.  Out of the blue, I got upgraded to gold and decided to see if it made any difference.  It didn't - in 3 different hotels (Toronto, Pittsburgh, Atlanta) we got normal rooms and a small platter of cheese in the room.  At one of the hotels, there were very few cars in the parking lot yet they told me they couldn't upgrade as they were sold out, yet the lobby and reastaurant were empty as was the banquet area.  Very disappointing ... especially seeing how well we were treated and upgraded in Italy.  Never earned my gold status and let it slide...going back to Marriott where I made Platinum this year.  

Comparatively, I must say that Marriott goes out of their way for Platinum (and gold for that matter) with instant recognition for your status the moment you arrive until you leave.  On the one stay where I didn't get an upgrade, Marriott gave me free valet, free internet, concierge and breakfasts.  

No doubt others on this Starwood board have tried Marriott, and perhaps those with more experience with both chains have other thoughts.

I should say that the MNBA MasterCard SPG card for Canadians is coming to an end in February 2010 for some reason.  It was a no charge card with a ton of bonus points for use, so I switched a lot of my company charges to this card for a two year period with only 3 stays on the card ... thus earning enough points to have a terrific Italian trip...where Marriott has very few decent hotels.

Brian


----------



## nodge

*Another Data Point – Westin Detroit Airport*

Hi Gang,

I’ve got another data point. This time it is for my recent stay at the Detroit Airport Westin.  I’ve been accused of attempting to mask all the true benefits of being an SPG Platinum and SVO owner by "rambling," so I’ve presented this latest data as bullet points so as not to "obscure" all the glory of SPG Platinum status:

Where:  Detroit Airport Westin – Romulus, Michigan
When:  Early December
Duration of Stay:  1 night
Method of Payment:  Cash & Points  ($60 & 4000 Starpoints)
Time of arrival at hotel:  midnight

Complementary SPG Platinum Upgrades Received:

Upgraded to club floor?  Yes
Club Floor Lounge Breakfast Hours:  6:30 am to 8:30 am

Upgraded to Suite . . .
     Automatically?:  No
     By begging on check-in?:  No

Free bottled water in room?  Yes – One 16 oz bottle with sign saying all other bottles used would be $3/each

Functioning ice machine on floor?:  No

Sealed disposable plastic cups available in room so as to avoid worrying about this possible situation?:  No

Number of clean glasses noticeable on the maid’s cart in the morning?:  None (You do the math)

Robes in room?  No

Settable thermostat in room instead of one of those useless “warmer/cooler” knobs on those cheap and rattling wall box heater units that the staff turns all the way to the coldest setting in the winter to save money, but also thereby makes it freezing in the room when you arrive, and you have no way to know how hot it will get by turning the knob to any particular “warmer” setting so you crank it all the way to the warmest setting because you’re freezing and it’s 1 AM in Detroit in December and you just flew across the country in coach next to a guy hacking up a lung and is it really too much to ask that you at least just get warm, which you never do while falling asleep, but then get the privilege of waking up at 3 AM baking like a deep dish pizza because you set the “warmer” knob too high two hours ago?:  No

Comments (OK – I’ll ramble here a little):

So I finally made it to a club floor during a day and time when the club floor lounge was actually open! 

I was so excited I actually set my alarm to make it there for breakfast and revel in the luxurious bounty bestowed only upon Starwood’s most elite members (or those willing to pay handsomely for club floor lounge access) who can also make it to the limited two hour window, weekdays only, in which such services are actually offered.

And what did I see when I arrived at the club floor lounge at 8:15 am, a full 15 minutes before the club floor breakfast closed?  

As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words:





Club Floor Lounge Breakfast Buffet – Detroit Airport Westin – December 2009

FWIW, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in central Michigan the next night at the Priceline rate of $60/night.  It included complementary breakfast from 6:00 AM to 10:30 AM (7 days a week) for everyone staying at the hotel.  Even though I’m not a member of its “Priority Club” rewards program, the agent allowed me and my wife to select two items each from the “Priority Club” member  “welcome basket” on check-in.  We both selected a bag of chips and a bottle of water.  The agent said that if we needed any more bottled water, just swing by and she’ll give it to us.  

For comparison purposes and to be fair, like with the Westin Club floor lounge the day before, I visited the Holiday Inn’s breakfast buffet 15 minutes before its scheduled closing time.  Here is what it looked like:





Holiday Inn Express Breakfast Buffet – Okemos, Michigan – December 2009

(The Holiday Inn Express also included 4 sealed disposable plastic cups in the room.) 

The SPG Platinum Emperor has no clothes ( . . . at least in the rust belt where it is really cold both literally and economically so you'd think it would at least bundle up a little)!  Hey Detroit Airport Westin, you may want to think about turning your customer service knob in the "warmer" direction.

-nodge


----------



## DeniseM

Nodge - apparently you didn't get the email:  Starwood has a new "slim and trim plan" for Plat members and that was their new "No will power needed" buffet!  

Thanks for the update on your Plat adventures!  Always a funny read!


----------



## jarta

Based on 112 Tripadvisor reviews.  Westin Detroit Airport rated No. 2 of 30 hotels in Detroit (but No. 1 by Business Travelers).

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...it_Metropolitan_Airport-Detroit_Michigan.html

There are a total of 404 guest rooms and only 10 suites at this hotel right at the airport.  You arrive at midnight (probably during that horrible Midwest cold snap and storm in early December) and demand a suite.  And, you get upgraded to a room on the club floor and then you complain that the new room which was vacant until midnight was not toasty warm when you arrived?  And, then you complain that when you set the thermostat all the way to the top - it worked too well?  And, then you take a close-up picture of one lonely, depleted croissant tray in a corner of a room and want us to believe it showed the only thing to eat?  BTW, did you even ask about more croissants?

I'm not knocking the Okemos Holiday Inn Express (near Lansing).  It looks like a very nice Holiday Inn Express.  It is probably a better value than the Detroit Airport Westin.  It has an indoor pool, meeting rooms and Internet.  It has - from what you posted - a well-stocked breakfast bar.  

But, the Holiday Inn Express caters to a different type of traveler.  The Westin Detroit Airport is a business-oriented hotel.  Business people carry on their business mainly during the week and are gone from the hotel to meetings usually by 9:00 am and on weekends.  (Or, those people changing planes overnight in Detroit are usually on the early plane out of Detroit the next morning.) Thus, the early hours of the Westin club breakfast.  When you and your wife travel to Lansing, I doubt it is for business.  You can linger over a cup of coffee before starting out to wherever your final destination might be.  You don't have to make a series of meetings starting at 9:00 am.  Thus, the longer and weekend hours of the breakfast offered at the Holiday Inn Express.

Both hotels cater to their usual clientele.

So, maybe your comparison is not completely fair.  But, if you must stay at a Holiday Inn Express (so that, like in the commercials, you can become an expert on everything, lol!) maybe next time you get to Detroit at midnight, you can stay at the Belleville "Airport" Holiday Inn Express (6 miles from the airport) and feast on its breakfast bar in the morning.   ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex

Ahh, but you can clearly see that the Westin's breakfast was served on impressive granite while the Holiday Inn Express breakfast counter was [whisper]_laminate_[/whisper].


----------



## jarta

LisaRex,

Expedia Ratings for Westin Detroit Airport.  Also selected for Expedia Insider's Select Award (top 1% of hotels).

http://www.expedia.com/pub/agent.dll?qscr=dspv&itty=new&from=m&shtl=1&htid=900411&crti=7&rfrr=-53056

I don't think Expedia awards the Insider's Select Award for granite, rather than laminate.  Really, it all depends on what type of accommodation you want or how you decide you want to travel.

What I object to is dissing Starwood on the statement "a picture is worth 1,000 words" when a Starwood picture is a close-up of one depleted tray without a picture of the whole spread.  It's selective information advertised as the big picture.  As humor, it's probably effective.  But, does it tell an accurate story?

Also, I don't see the validity of a complaint that you are not upgraded to a suite at a hotel that only has 10 of them (out of 414 rooms) when you arrive at midnight at a hotel airport during bad weather.  

Or, the validity of a complaint about a heating system that works well when you turn it all the way up to the top.  Would you do that when you return home after a trip?  If not, why would you do that in a hotel room and complain if 2 hours later it's hotter than Hades?

Or, why post about the short breakfast hours at a business hotel and compare them to a family-oriented motel.  I'm sure that even a nice Holiday Inn Express doesn't have Heavenly Beds or dual shower heads or an attached spa or its own TSA security gate (or granite counters in the breakfast area).

But, a Holiday Inn Express wouldn't and shouldn't have such luxuries.  It's just a different place serving a different clientele with different wants and needs.  So, why poke fun at Starwood, a company that features such little luxuries.  You might find them extraneous; others may not.  To each his/her own.

Finally, have you read the stories about the Holiday Inn franchisees who are dropping out because Holiday Inn wants them to renovate and upgrade their places (maybe install some granite, lol!).  Here's a link:

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/c...shabby-hotels-renovate-or-the-holida/19241315

Sounds positively Starwood-like to me.  Spend some money on upgrades or you will not be in the system!    ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex

jarta, Nodge's posts are laced with good humor.  You're kind of being a buzzkill.


----------



## jarta

LisaRex,   ...   My complaint is not about good humor.  Starwood can do outrageously funny and stupid things.  And, all humor has some truth to it.

My point is this:  Is the picture painted of this hotel accurate?  And, when does so-called "good humor" cross over to mean-spiritedness?  There is not one "lol" in the OP dissing the hotel.  

If the Westin Detroit Airport is so godawful, how come it won a Mobil 5 Star rating in 2008 and an Expedia Insiders Select Award in 2009?  How come the ratings on TripAdvisor and Expedia are so uniformly good?  Why does TripAdvisor rank it No. 1 in Detroit for business travelers?  (BTW, how come the OP who dissed the hotel even checked in at midnight given the previous posts about Starwood?)  

In other words, is the picture painted accurate?  And if it isn't, is it really good humor or really funny?  And, if the picture is not accurate, IMO, what's wrong with my pointing that out by posting something good about the hotel - with links.  Are only "good humored" negative personal opinions about Starwood and its hotels allowed on TUG?

Maybe I'm just a buzzkill responding to a buzzsaw.      ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

jarta - Unless you are the chef at the above named hotel, you are taking this wayyyyyy too personally!  It's a funny story - lighten up!


----------



## James1975NY

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I’ve got another data point. This time it is for my recent stay at the Detroit Airport Westin.  I’ve been accused of attempting to mask all the true benefits of being an SPG Platinum and SVO owner by "rambling," so I’ve presented this latest data as bullet points so as not to "obscure" all the glory of SPG Platinum status:
> 
> Where:  Detroit Airport Westin – Romulus, Michigan
> When:  Early December
> Duration of Stay:  1 night
> Method of Payment:  Cash & Points  ($60 & 4000 Starpoints)
> Time of arrival at hotel:  midnight
> 
> Complementary SPG Platinum Upgrades Received:
> 
> Upgraded to club floor?  Yes
> Club Floor Lounge Breakfast Hours:  6:30 am to 8:30 am
> 
> Upgraded to Suite . . .
> Automatically?:  No
> By begging on check-in?:  No
> 
> Free bottled water in room?  Yes – One 16 oz bottle with sign saying all other bottles used would be $3/each
> 
> Functioning ice machine on floor?:  No
> 
> Sealed disposable plastic cups available in room so as to avoid worrying about this possible situation?:  No
> 
> Number of clean glasses noticeable on the maid’s cart in the morning?:  None (You do the math)
> 
> Robes in room?  No
> 
> Settable thermostat in room instead of one of those useless “warmer/cooler” knobs on those cheap and rattling wall box heater units that the staff turns all the way to the coldest setting in the winter to save money, but also thereby makes it freezing in the room when you arrive, and you have no way to know how hot it will get by turning the knob to any particular “warmer” setting so you crank it all the way to the warmest setting because you’re freezing and it’s 1 AM in Detroit in December and you just flew across the country in coach next to a guy hacking up a lung and is it really too much to ask that you at least just get warm, which you never do while falling asleep, but then get the privilege of waking up at 3 AM baking like a deep dish pizza because you set the “warmer” knob too high two hours ago?:  No
> 
> Comments (OK – I’ll ramble here a little):
> 
> So I finally made it to a club floor during a day and time when the club floor lounge was actually open!
> 
> I was so excited I actually set my alarm to make it there for breakfast and revel in the luxurious bounty bestowed only upon Starwood’s most elite members (or those willing to pay handsomely for club floor lounge access) who can also make it to the limited two hour window, weekdays only, in which such services are actually offered.
> 
> And what did I see when I arrived at the club floor lounge at 8:15 am, a full 15 minutes before the club floor breakfast closed?
> 
> As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Floor Lounge Breakfast Buffet – Detroit Airport Westin – December 2009
> 
> FWIW, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express in central Michigan the next night at the Priceline rate of $60/night.  It included complementary breakfast from 6:00 AM to 10:30 AM (7 days a week) for everyone staying at the hotel.  Even though I’m not a member of its “Priority Club” rewards program, the agent allowed me and my wife to select two items each from the “Priority Club” member  “welcome basket” on check-in.  We both selected a bag of chips and a bottle of water.  The agent said that if we needed any more bottled water, just swing by and she’ll give it to us.
> 
> For comparison purposes and to be fair, like with the Westin Club floor lounge the day before, I visited the Holiday Inn’s breakfast buffet 15 minutes before its scheduled closing time.  Here is what it looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Inn Express Breakfast Buffet – Okemos, Michigan – December 2009
> 
> (The Holiday Inn Express also included 4 sealed disposable plastic cups in the room.)
> 
> The SPG Platinum Emperor has no clothes ( . . . at least in the rust belt where it is really cold both literally and economically so you'd think it would at least bundle up a little)!  Hey Detroit Airport Westin, you may want to think about turning your customer service knob in the "warmer" direction.
> 
> -nodge



Judging from the pictures, looks to me like the occupancy was low at the Holiday Inn. :hysterical:


----------



## Troopers

So, what are you batting now? 3.5 for 11?

Sorry to hear about this.  It seems to me that other SPG Platinum members (here on TUG and definitely on FT)  have consistently reported more success that you have reported.  Even I have been upgraded more times as a Gold member.  Seems strange.


----------



## LisaRex

FlyerTalkers report a mishmash of results with benefits success domestically, and a much greater percentage of happy customers in Europe.


----------



## nodge

SPG PROGRAM UPDATE:

Earlier this month SPG announced a new level of platinum status that allows SPG members who earned their SPG Platinum status through hotel stays an opportunity to pre-reserve room upgrades, including suites.  Here is a link to more information about that change.

This means, at least to me, that since I earned my SPG platinum status for this experiment via hotel stays, and not by spending way, way too much for a bunch of SVO timeshares and their ever increasing maintenance fees, under the new plan I probably would have done much better in the hotel room upgrade department than what my data (above) shows.  And, I could have avoided all the begging on check-in that completely turned me off to SPG Platinum upgrades.  This is all good news for SPG Plats that earn their status through hotel stays.

Of course, if all my years of watching “Twilight Zone” re-runs and/or having to read “Animal Farm” in middle school serves any purpose, it’s that I have learned that something good usually comes at a price.  

(Using my best Rod Serling voice here)  

In this case, that invoice is marked “paid in full” by SVO elites who now must beg harder on check-in for fewer available upgraded rooms just so SPG Plats that earned their status from hotel stays can now waltz right in to their pre-booked upgrades, . . . . presumably while their bomb shelter is being finished at home with only enough space for themselves and not the neighbors who will know about it and try to break into it when the air defense siren sounds (but I digress).  

Some SPG Platinums ARE now truly more equal than others.

-nodge


----------



## spencersmama

nodge,

When you publish a book, please let me know.  I will be one of the first in line to buy it.  I stayed up way too late reading this thread. [okay - most of... I skipped some of the grumpy people's posts.]  You made it far too entertaining to stop!


----------

